# Heroes of the Worlds-  The Hunt Begins



## Kalanyr (Apr 28, 2002)

Continuation of Heroes of the Worlds- Introduction 

Making this thread now for when we get 200 Posts on the old one.

Please, do _not_ post here until the other thread has 200 posts.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2002)

"This food and these people are not known to me." Samanosuke is a bit confused as to what is edible and what is not. "I don't recognize your food... can someone please tell me what you offer?" Samanosuke, knowing his own clumsiness at dancing, as opposed to his grace with fighting, is rather... reluctant to do anything other than eat at this time.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 29, 2002)

Filia you head back outside and as you call out Thelia, the fae from before appears. 

"Hmm, so you do have some sense after all?"

**********************************************

Yuna-

One of the musicians tells you


"Thelia is a fuddy duddy, always helping out strangers for no reason. Never relaxes enough to party. Where are you? Why this is the realm of Faerie, the place we Fae call home. As to the hunt it happens about once a century, the Master calls prey to this place from across the multiverese, then he lets them escape, so he can chase them across the planes, entirely too much effort for me. He claims that the prey get better when they flee, says that by the time he catches them its a decent challenge. Meh, the guy has entirely _too_ much energy."

************************************************

Ash dances with the fae, who's grace and beauty I can't actually describe other than to say close to divine. As the dance comes to a close she offers Ash a lock of her hair to remember her by. 

"A gift from me to you, for your wonderful company. I am Helian"



*************************************************

Black Mage manages to find some pie, unfortunately its not evil.

****************************************************

Samanosuke, absolutely anything you want to eat or drink that could conceivably exist is on the table.  Seeing your confusion the prior partner of the Fae who is now dancing with Ash, wanders over and points out whats food and whats table decorations. Noticing your swords he grins. 

"A fighter are you? If you have the time or the inclination I would like to test your skills sometime. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 29, 2002)

"Thank you for coming Thelia.  Ash came screaming into the cavern down the hall so it sounds like this hunt is right on our heels, but I did not think you would have wanted to talk if he was there.  
Where were you taking us and is it still possible to get there from where we are.  The rest of the hunted is in the cavern down the hall dancing with fae."


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (Apr 30, 2002)

"Thank you for the offer of food... I will eat heartilly. Thank you for your kindness." 

Samanosuke looks over at the Challenging Fae.

"What type of sparring do you prefer? Iaijutsu Dueling, to the first blood, submission dueling, wrestling, or are you challenging my honor? I am proficient in all of these, but if you offer to introduce me to another type of duel I will consider it the same, honored friend."


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 30, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Ash dances with the fae, who's grace and beauty I can't actually describe other than to say close to divine. As the dance comes to a close she offers Ash a lock of her hair to remember her by.
> 
> "A gift from me to you, for your wonderful company. I am Helian"*



Ash dashingly sweeps the lithe fae into his arms, looks deep into her eyes....

"Give me some sugar, baby." 















*OOC:*


 anyone who's seen the movies HAD to know _this_ was coming...


----------



## Darkwolf (May 2, 2002)

(ooc: saving the thread from page 2 - where have you all disappeared to?)

_Filia waits patiently for Thelia's answers..wondering why the music in the room behind her has switched to a *slower* tempo._


----------



## Kalanyr (May 2, 2002)

OOC- Gave everyone 48 hours to make a post if they wanted to. There'll be a post in about 8 hours if no new posts are forth coming. (I'll edit this one to it if such happens)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 3, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna asks a few more questions, "Thankyou for informing me, do your people play a role in this...hunt?  And I know this shouldn't be asked but who is the master?"[/color]


----------



## Kalanyr (May 4, 2002)

Samonasuke:

The Fae smiles 

"I prepare duels to submission. I'm afraid I haven't practised Iaijutsu in a long age and that my wrestling is rusty."

**************************************
Ash the Fae smiles up at you and returns your kiss.

**************************************
Yuna

The bard smiles when you ask about his peoples role in the hunt.
" We play no part, there are those amongst the Seelie who would aid you, and those amongst the Unseelie that would hinder you, but we will do neither"

When asked about the Master he just grins
" The Master is a Spirit of Nature, as all Fey are, he is just one of a higher stature. Nothing like on par with Oberon or Titania, but certainly more than I. You have invoked his name and he watches us even now, he would doubtless interfere but our homes were declared off-limits long ago, a favour another spirit owed us."

********************************************
Filia

"I was taking  you to a lighter side of this plane, yes I could take you there from here, but it seems pointless and the journey is long, you are deep beneath the ground and in the realms of those Fae who count themselves neither Seelie or Unseelie, as long as you do not anger them no harm will come to you, but they are malicious and subtle tricksters when slighted.  Perhaps if you do not offend them, they can tell you how to leave this plane, there are portals to other places down here as well. "


----------



## Darkwolf (May 4, 2002)

"I thank you for the help Thelia.  Do you have any advice for if they do get upset?  Remember that crude man, Ash, travels with us at this time, and the way he is it may not take long for him to slight them.  If nothing else, if we can get above ground, I could carry most of them for a good distance in the air.  But I have no idea how we could all go or how fast those horse-things are or where to go."


----------



## reapersaurus (May 6, 2002)

Ash _bumps_ Helian he's embracing towards a cushion to get to know this enchanting creature better...  

"Helian - what a promising name.
Is that for being a hellian in the arts of seduction, because I know that you have stolen _my_ heart.

Let's sit down and create our own detente."


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 7, 2002)

"Then inform me when it is appropriate for us to practice our duel. Submission style is acceptable. I will use my Katana."


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 8, 2002)

"Just don't _Bump_ me in my gauntlet. It tends to have a mind of its own.


----------



## Dalamar (May 8, 2002)

Dalamar raises an eyebrow.
_"Really? In my homeplace, we were divided into castes, or 'houses' as they were called, some came from the noble house, some from the priestly house... myself, I came from the sevants's house.
A really unfortunate thing, for I had a natural gift for magic. Not from the house of wizardry, I was only taught a few meager cantrips to help in my role as a servant."_
Dalamar sighs a little.
_"Wish I had been born in your realm, maybe I wouldn't have turned to the dark arts of Nuitari there. Not that I regret it."_
He quickly adds the last sentence, afraid that Nuitari might have heard.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 8, 2002)

"Advice for if they get upset? Run. They are quiet inventive in their vengeance."

*******************

"Certainly Samonosuk, whenever you wish it we may duel.


(Ok, due to this weirdness of late: I'm posting updates 
1) Every 48 hours
2) Whenever everyone has posted once
Whichever comes first.


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 8, 2002)

"Well then... why not do it right now, if its allright. I have had my fill of all the food here, and I am not tired yet. Now would be a good time, if you have a place for it. I am a man of Honor, so I give you the opportunity to back out if you feel... off balance with your skills today."

Lets see... Submission dueling with a Seelie Elf... should be interesting.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 9, 2002)

The seelie declares his favoured weapon to be the longword. He also says "The first blow is yours. The tunnels out there should be an excellent place."


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 10, 2002)

Alright, lets start this mess.

"Good, I will invite my friends to come and watch. They are competent, and will not interfere or get in the way. This should be a good fight, your are confident, and few men have aver been confident against me... demons are a different story."

Attack Bonus = +9/+4 when you include -4 submission modifier. I will charge if we are starting at an appopriate range. The second round I might start fighting on the defensive, but lets see how this goes.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 12, 2002)

"I thank you for your assistance Thelia.  I probably should head back and see if we can get off of this plane prior to the hunt finding us.  If we cannot do so, may we call for you again?"


----------



## Kalanyr (May 12, 2002)

"Perhaps. There are some places I cannot reach but I will try."
Is all Thelia says

*********************************************

OOC-
creamsteak, your duel will begin as soon as possible, but I've been very busy of late. (It should be up within 24 hours)


----------



## Dalamar (May 12, 2002)

Dalamar bows to Deedlit.
_"A wonderful dance that was, and so were you. But now I think there is a test of skills to begin and there is much to learn from such affairs."_

He moves away from her, heading to see the duel between Samanosuke and the elf.


----------



## Deedlit (May 13, 2002)

I think I should watch this, as I am curious to see how skilled Samanosuke is, though I do not think he stands a chance.

_Deedlit turns to where the duel is beginning, and walks over to get a closer view_


----------



## Darkwolf (May 13, 2002)

_Filia heads back down the tunnel after finishing up her conversation with Thelia and comes across the duel.  She walks up next to Deedlit and Dalamar._

"What's going on?  Why is Samonosuke fighting that faerie?  I talked to Thelia and these faeries may know how we can leave this plane, but they anger easily and may not help us if we upset them."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 13, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna sighs and waits patiently standing still as she hopes the master bores of her while she watches the fight far off into the distance.[/color]


----------



## reapersaurus (May 13, 2002)

Ash hustles Helian off-stage if she's willing, ifyouknowwhatimeanandithinkyoudo <--stolen from hong


----------



## graydoom (May 13, 2002)

Black Mage stops gorging himself on pie for a minute and notices the fighters about to go at it.

Scurrying over to watch, he thinks of how well this could turn out....

. o 0 (Maybe they'll both fall on their swords! No more fighter, yay!)

Black Mage settles down for a bit to watch the fight.


----------



## Dalamar (May 14, 2002)

Dalamar notices Filia coming towards himself and Deedlit and bows his head slightly in greeting.
_"He did not anger any of the faerie. Actually, that one he is fighting wanted a duel with him. And from what I've gathered from him, he seems a man of honor so backing away would disgrace him."_


----------



## Kalanyr (May 14, 2002)

Combat Data:

Initiative:
Seelie
Samanosuke: 13 + 2 (Dex) = 15

The Seelie offered the first strike so Samanosuke holds back at the beginning of the tunnel and charges into combat and slashes at the Seelie missing as the Fae easily sidesteps the blow, with a preternatural grace. The Fae draws its longsword and lashes out with finesse and fumbles slipping up and dropping its sword to the ground even with its grace and speed it manages to fail to regain control of the blade. 

"It seems the God's favour you this day. "


----------



## Creamsteak (May 15, 2002)

"Luck? Yes, I have the soul of luck on my side. Now to take advantage of my opportunity or not?"

Samanosuke is listening (no check) to see if the crowd wants him to follow through or to let him get his weapon untouched. Basically, I want the rest of the "cast" to make a comment about how they react -then I will post my action.


----------



## Dalamar (May 15, 2002)

Dalamar sees what his happening in the duel.
_"A though choise for you, Samanosuke... To possibly dishonor yourself by striking an unarmed opponent or face the chance of loosing to an armed one."_
He looks Samanosuke in the eye as he says this.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 15, 2002)

"From what I know of honor duels, you offer him now a chance to yield.  If he does not accept, anything is fair game.  But I ask you not to dishonor him, so let him get his blade if he does not yield."


----------



## reapersaurus (May 15, 2002)

Ash's words  if he were there come to your mind:
"What are you doing?!
Hit him!

The idiot fumbled his blade!
Take advantage of his klutziness and by God, give him what's for!"


----------



## Deedlit (May 16, 2002)

"I feel that your opponent has already lost the match, and fumbling swords are a part of the duel, not that I know much about your samurai honor, but I believe you should take the advantage."


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 16, 2002)

"You have fumbled with your blade. There is no holding back, and there is no taking of prisoners. You accepted a fight of submission, and now you must abide."

Samanosuke cuts the path between the elf and his weapon (since initiative is first) and takes a readied action to attack him if he goes for his sword. Samanosuke is holding his blade out, pointed at the elf, and is giving him a chance to submit.

"The Samurai cannot hold back, and the Samurai cannot submit. What is your answer? You may not agree with my take on honor, but there is no honor in giving your opponent opportunities. That is called a mistake."

"If you submit now, we could try this again sometime, when I am less lucky or you are more."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 16, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"I cannot offer better advice than the others already have Samonosuke, the best I can do is to cheer you on, and if this is your decision than it will be the right one as you follow your heart."[/color]

Yuna watches intently to see what the seelie will do, hoping for the best.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 16, 2002)

The Seelie grins

"Surely you are a warrior after our own hearts. But now it is time for me to reclaim my blade!"

The Seelie darts past Samanosuke to grab his blade and Samanosuke delivers two strikes on the Seelie as he passes, the first blow isn't even close to a hit but the second lands a blow on the Seelie, laying upon a small wound on its arm, just as it picks up its blade. And resumes its position.

(Samanosuke, its your turn again)


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 17, 2002)

"Damn, you certainly are a quick creature. Lets see how you fair against this!"

Subtracting 2 from base attack bonus to add 2 to damage (power attack). If my second attack was the one scoring a hit, I might get lucky on the next roll, and the two additional damage should help.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2002)

Samanosuke strides forward and makes two mighty attacks, neither come remotely close to hitting and the Seelie in a flash of blades proceeds to leave Samanosuke lying unconscious on the ground.

Fight Breakdown
Round 1
Samanosuke: Charged rolled a 7 and missed.
Seelie: Rolled a 1 (fumbled) and rolled a 3 for the Dex Check failed

Round 2
Samanosuke got two attacks at Full BAB. One AoO and 1 from his readied action, results 3 and 20 (Hit by automatic), failed to confirm.

Round 3
Samanosuke, two attacks +7/+2 Rolled a 6 and a 5 total miss
Seelie, four attacks (2 Crits) dealt 118 points of damage.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 19, 2002)

Samanosuke awakens to find one of the musicians standing over him.

"It seems you need to learn much more before you are a match for even a member of the Hunt. But your bravery has impressed us. Ask of us 3 questions and we will answer them as truly as we may. "


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 19, 2002)

"Give me a moment to confirm with my friends. I have no idea why I would need to ask any such questions."


----------



## Darkwolf (May 19, 2002)

"Samonosuke, Thelia said these fae may be able to show us the way out of this plane.  There are portals down here that lead to other places and that they might know the way to one."


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2002)

_"As long as you don't try asking what's the meaning of life, I don't mind what you ask."_


----------



## Deedlit (May 20, 2002)

I think you should ask questions, that would help us escape this hunt.  This world does seem interesting though, and I would like to stay here for some time before returning to my home.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna only smiles at the others comments, "Whatever you ask, it may seem best that I shall not be near, for I believe our enemy is watching us now."  Yuna kindly steps away and attempts to enjoy more of the fae's merry-making until the master gets bored with watching.[/color]


----------



## graydoom (May 25, 2002)

"I say we ask where to find powerful and destructive spells! And then ask if I could burn this forest down!"

"And I already can tell you the meaning of life... its learning how to burn things better and brighter every day!"


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 27, 2002)

"Would you mind if I allow my friends to ask their own questions? I will allow Black Mage, Deedlit, and Yuna one question each on my part. Do you have a room for me to stay in -I am beginning to feel nausious even after recovering from that horrible blow..."

(Note: Leaving Tuesday... maybe my character can just be "sick" for an extended vacation... maybe even that could provide a plot hook or something.)


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 1, 2002)

_Filia wonders if the people that have been given the right to ask questions are ever going to ask them._


----------



## Deedlit (Jun 1, 2002)

_After pondering for quite some time, Deedlit puts her thumb up and begins to speak_ 

Now that I've finally figured out what to ask, Why do the Unseelie hold this hunt in the first place?


----------



## graydoom (Jun 3, 2002)

. o 0 (Hmmmm... I _could_ ask something that would benefit the party... but those fools would undoubtedly be unable to comprehend the answer....)

His decision easily made, Black Mage asks his question.

"Where do you keep the real spells? The stuff I've found in my travels is child's play!"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2002)

Hearing Black Mage's question, Dalamar puts his hand on his face and just shakes his head.


----------



## Deedlit (Jun 5, 2002)

Deedlit anime facefaults


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna thinks to herself, _This is it, I must think of a good question for the Seelie that will help us all..._  She pauses for a while and then replies, "Please tell me what is the quickest and safest way to get rid of the unseelie hunt?"[/color]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2002)

Dalamar wonders why the Seelie are taking so long before answering. Are they going to pull back?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 16, 2002)

Ash has staying power, to be sure, but even HIS prodigious stamina is being exercised by this loooong off-screen dalliance with the Seelie.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 16, 2002)

(Kal has had finals for this week, they are just finishing today so expect an answer soon, hopefully)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 17, 2002)

The male bardic Fae chuckles
"Answer I promised, answer I give. The Unseelie hold this hunt for the sport of it, it eternity gets boring without something to pass the time. Avoid them you say? There are a few places but unless you enjoy sitting around waiting to grow old or being sent to worlds free of magic your options are limited, perhaps you could find a portal and flee, perhaps you will grow strong before they find you again. Ah, so mortal mageling you desire magic do you? Perhaps this will meet your desires."

The Faerie hands Black Mage a rolled up scroll, while chuckling.

"The map will tell you the location of any one spell you name, not quiet as useful as giving you a spell but far more amuseing. You may linger here as long as you wish and we will see to your friend for a time while he recovers perhaps he can learn some of our knowledge when he recovers.  It should be _ amusing_ to see the effects on one as _ rigid _ as he. "


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 17, 2002)

"And for the good of everybody, you'll share that scroll, or atleast its findings, with me. Isn't that so?"
Dalamar walks closer to Black Mage to have a better look at the scroll.


----------



## graydoom (Jun 20, 2002)

"Mine, all mine! The power will be all mine!"

Backing away from Dalamar, Black Mage hides the scroll somewhere on his person, not opening it or using it just yet.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 20, 2002)

"We have the answers to the questions we have asked.  Now the question is what do we do with the wisdom we have received.  The hunt is on top of us, that we know from the sounds of horns nearby and from Yuna's mentioning of his name he knows of where we are.  
I for one would rather not just sit here and do nothing, but where do we go from here?  Black Mage has a scroll that leads him to a significant power increase if he can use what he requests, but without him looking at it he has no idea where to go.  I am sure there are other ways to the surface from these caves. Thelia mentioned that these Fae may also know the way to portals to other places if that is a route we choose to take.

_Filia pauses for a moment, thinking._

Sir Faerie, how long will Yuna's uttering of 'His' name let 'Him' spy on her?  It is probably not wise to set out while 'He' can spy on her.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 20, 2002)

" A few of your minutes 1 or 10 or there abouts as you count them. He should have lost track by now. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 24, 2002)

_Filia listens to her speech and the fey's echo off the walls due to the silence in the room._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 27, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Well, shall we get going then?  We shouldn't just wait here to be found..."[/color]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 28, 2002)

Samanosuke looks over at everyone...

"Sorry if I was dazed for a minute, what is going on here?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2002)

"I agree, we shouldn't just wait. I have learned much in my life but wish not to learn how death feels a second time."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 30, 2002)

"I think we should move on.  Where is a good question to ask.  Good sir fey, do you have any suggestions on where to go?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 1, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Otherwise, perhaps we should set in an opposite direction from the cave, I could conjure a spirit to scout above us, but I do not know if the hunt would spot it or not."[/color]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2002)

"Let's move on, people. As peaceful as it is here, I would like to get back to home, back to Krynn."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 10, 2002)

"Fine then, since no one else will take the lead, I will."

_Filia heads to the exit corridor unless someone stops her._


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 10, 2002)

" There is an Exit at the end of the tunnel (*point*). It goes from Here to Other Places, where it leads now is something we haven't bothered to check, randomness is the spice of life."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 11, 2002)

"That looks fine. I would rather face randomness than death from the hunt.  Is anyone joining me?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2002)

"It looks like I really have no choice."


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 11, 2002)

What the heck.  Let's go


----------



## graydoom (Jul 15, 2002)

"Wait, so that corridor leads to other places? Places where there might be things to burn?"

. o 0 (Places away from the blithering idiots that surround me!?!?)

"I'm all for it!"

Black Mage scurries over into the indicated corridor.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 15, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Very well then, I am not new to strange places..."  Yuna says as she hurries after the rest.[/color]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

"Let us go, quickly."

"Yumemaru, why do you want to burn things so badly?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 15, 2002)

You head down the corridor and suddenly reality seems to bulge and wrinkle.

(Ok what are your characters thinking about ?)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

Oooh, Oooh! Saving the Princess from the Evil Demons!


----------



## graydoom (Jul 15, 2002)

Black Mage is happily thinking of new things to burn.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 16, 2002)

Ash stumbles in, disheveled and a bit loopy from what looks to be a marathon he just raced.

"Whew!! 
Those fae certainly know how to treat a guy!

Between Helian and her sister that joined us after awhile, there's only so much lovin' a guy can take.

I had to let 'em down easy, of course - told 'em I had to leave, to get back to my own time - to my own people.
They were heartbroken, of course, but I'm sure they'll get over it....

...in a couple hundred years or so.    

Say, Deedlit!
Helian did this trick with her cute pointy ears, I was wondering if it's a well-known thing with chicks with pointy-ears... *Ash trails off whispering into Deedlit's ear the unmentionable in mixed company."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 16, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *You head down the corridor and suddenly reality seems to bulge and wrinkle.
> 
> (Ok what are your characters thinking about ?) *



"Ahh, crap-on-a-stick!
Is this one of those reality-bending time-warps again?

I don't wanna get sucked into another medeival nightmare again.

Hey, wait a minute!
Maybe this is the way back to MY time?"

Ash pushes forward, curious about the wrinkle.


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 16, 2002)

Deedlit is thinking of not much in paticular, just wonder at what will come.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"This seems something like what Sir Jecht was talking about...Sin?  Is it possible?"  Yuna shivers, yet heads on, and if she must face a monster like Sin then she seems up to it with her companions by her side.[/color]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 16, 2002)

_Maybe I should've taken the chance to memorize some spells..._


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 17, 2002)

Filia is thinking of getting through these caverns without hassle and tricking the leader of the hunt so he won't bother the group again.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 17, 2002)

_The world warps and twists and all goes black and blinding swirling red. As sight and life returns all that can be heard are mournful cries,pain-filled cries, the crack of whips and the sound of everburning flames._


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 20, 2002)

(Hello? Anyone there?)


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 20, 2002)

"Ok...anyone know why we ended up in one of the hells?  I feel reeeaaalllly out of place here."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2002)

"Sweet Nuitari..."
Dalamar watches around himself with his eyes wide.
"The Abyss, domain of the Dark Queen. But, it doesn't resemble what I have been told of it. And yet, it is to each what they want of it."

Dalamar snaps out of his reverie as he hears Filia talk.
"The fae told us the portal would throw is into a random place. We... well, you can see yourself."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 21, 2002)

Ash says flatly.
"A-yup.
A medieval nightmare, alright.

If this is my own hell, I sure don't want someone goin' medieval  on ME.

I say we blow this taco stand."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 22, 2002)

"As much as I like the idea of that, do you think we are capable of doing so?"


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 23, 2002)

Does anyone know where we have gone?  It looks like what Lodoss would be if Vagnard's ritual to revive Kardis succeeded.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"So much...pain and suffering here..."  Yuna gazes at the horrible sight, "I agree, we should try to find a way out of here...although where to look?"  Yuna takes a look around the place, hoping to find some way out of this abysmal dimension.[/color]


----------



## graydoom (Jul 23, 2002)

Black Mage looks around at this new place he finds himself in with disapproval.

"I wanted things to burn, not things that were already burning," he grumbles.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 23, 2002)

"Is this the realm of the Demons? The Princess could be here, Yumemaru should not have come. This is too dangerous for 'the child' to be. My gauntlet is not strong enough to challenge the Demons in thier own home, not yet at least.

"We are in danger, and you all should take cover. I do not want to be discovered."

Spot/Listen/Search with modifiers +1.5/+0/+1.5 respectively. Int = 10 and Wis = 15.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 23, 2002)

"If this is truely one of the hells then it is probably too late to hide for they probably know we are here.  There are too many sources of light and hope in our group for us to remain hidden too long."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 23, 2002)

Dalamar smiles sarcasticly.
"Atleast the You-Know-Who won't find us here. Big comfort..."


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 24, 2002)

Spirits of this Darkness reveal the magic of this area! 
OOC:If you couldn't remember from the very similar incantation, this is another detect magic.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 24, 2002)

"Spirits of My A$$, the brimstone smell in here could choke a garbageman!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 24, 2002)

The entire area is magical. And there isn't much to see/find/hear apart from the screams and march of Infernal feet.


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 25, 2002)

This entire place is magical.  Are these Hells you speak of completely magical? Deedlit asks, directing her question at the others, having only vague legends of Kardis's home plane to go by, not having any familiarity with planar travel in the slightest.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 25, 2002)

Is the portal we came through still here?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 27, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Is the portal we came through still here? *




Looking around you can see the Portal has vanished.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 27, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Is the portal we came through still here? *



Ash looks Deedlit up and down, and says breathily, "I see a portal *_I_'d* like to come thru..."


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 27, 2002)

Deedlit pops a vein and replies "Do I look like some kind of hentai to you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 27, 2002)

Samanosuke will begin to travel in the direction he came out of the portal.

"If we wait here, someone will find us. I do not know where we should go, but if we wait here surely the demons will not tell us anything pleasant."

Samanosuke won't stop unless Black Mage tries to stop him. He will simply push forward if anyone else is blocking his path, unless he hears a better idea from someone.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 27, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Deedlit pops a vein and replies "Do I look like some kind of hentai to you?" *



"What's hentai, darlin'?
I'm just saying you're finer than a razorblade, and yer so hot, I swear you set this entire PLACE on fire!"









*OOC:*


 not anything much better else to do than roleplay...


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2002)

Seeing the coming fight, Dalamar tries to sooth Ash and Deedlit down.
"We are already in trouble, no need to summon more. I think Samanosuke has gotten to the point, we have no reason to stay here. You two stay away from each other, and move on."

After saying this, Dalamar looks at the elf and human for a moment with an unreadable expression. He then turns around to follow Samanosuke.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 27, 2002)

"Come on Deedlit. I'll help keep him away from you.  Let's catch up to Samonosuke so he's not with friends in this nasty place."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 28, 2002)

As you head across the plane you see five thin bony horrors with a long stinging tail extending from their backs. Their gaze turns to you and it feels like they can read your soul and the depths of your secrets. Apparently they don't like what they find because they start towards you.


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 28, 2002)

Deedlit gets a confused look on her face, wondering what those creatures are, never having seen or heard of anything like this in her 170 years on Lodoss.  "Could someone fill me in as to what this thing is?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 28, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *"Could someone fill me in as to what this thing is?" *



"They're EVIL, baby!

That's all _I_ need to know.
I kinda specialize in takin' out EVIL.  

It's OK, honey - I won't let 'em hurt you.
Quick! Get behind me!"

Ash pulls the ol' reach-in-front trick and grabs Deedlit you-know-where, pulling her behind him, while firing up his chainsaw and waiting for an attack by the devils.

"Come and get some, you pointy-tailed devils!"


----------



## Deedlit (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, they do seem pretty evil.  Your futuristic weaponry is far too inaccurate to be useful." Deedlit says, moving about 5 feet to the right, to get a better sniping position.  "Now, let me demonstrate the power of this magical elvish weapon, an art that has been in existince almost as long as Lodoss itself" Deedlit finishes, and gracefully gets out her magical bow and fires her arrow at the creature. 

OOC:Can I do all that in one round?  Also, +12 to hit, and +8 to initiative.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2002)

Seeing that there are no discussion to be had with the creatures, Dalamar unleashes a lightning and tries to catch as many of the creatures as possible.

 Lightning bolt, 10ft. wide. 9d6= 2+3+3+3+5+5+1+1+6= 29, Ref DC 19 for half


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 29, 2002)

"Great Dragon King, protect me from these horrors!"

ooc: Cast protection from evil


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 29, 2002)

"Demons..."

"In the name of the clan that has been subverted by the demons..."

"DIE!"

Samanosuke arms his musket and takes a readied action to blast at the creatures (+9/+4 to hit, and 1d12 damage with a x3 critical) when the creatures get within 150 ft, or he will simply attack now if the enemies are already in 150ft.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 31, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"This looks like trouble."  Yuna says as she moves towards the back of the group, where she lifts her rod of roses about, using it to _bless_ the party.[/color]


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 3, 2002)

"DIE! Prepare yourselves defilers, oblivion awaits you..."

Samanosuke _bumps_ the round into his gun to be fired at the nearest creature.

Actually quick change of action, I'll make my redied action to fire my gun at the same target Deedlit and Ash are taking on.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 4, 2002)

hmmmm, Just waiting on the pyro-fixated mage


----------



## graydoom (Aug 4, 2002)

Looking around for what his party is so excited about, Black Mage's eyes light upon the demons and he realizes that _this_ is a target he can burn without anyone getting mad at him!

With that realization, Black Mage prepares to use one of his other favorite spells -- the lightning bolt -- on the monsters, taking care to catch as many of the demons in its radius as possible. After all, what good is burning things if you don't burn as many as you can?

(Casting a 10 foot wide Lightning Bolt at the demons once they get within 70 or 80 feet of Black Mage. 7d6 damage, Reflex DC 26 for half damage, +2 on checks against SR if that applies.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 4, 2002)

The lightning bolts crash into 2 of the hellish creatures each. However these creatures must have potent magical resistance for two of them are completely unaffected of the other two creatures one springs outside avoiding the greater part of the blast, the other falls to the ground writhing in pain.

(2 x SR successful, 1 x Ref Save Success Damage ( 10 Damage), 1 x Reflex Fail (33 Damage))

Samanosuke unleashes a mighty blast at the beast, which unfortunately seems to ignore the damage due to its highly magical nature.

(Hit, 10 Damage, Reduce by DR to 0 or less)

Deedlit unleashes a precise shot which only just misses a critical spot on the hellish creature

(Threat,Failed to Confirm, Damage 9, Reduced to 0 or less by DR., *Note The Arrow enchantment not the bow enchantment determines ability to penetrate DR)


The three remaining devils, look surprised for a second before they disappear.

Initiative
Deedlit 22 (First by Superior Dex)
Dalamar 22
Filia 21 (First because I said so)
Yuna 21
Samanosuke 10 ( " )
Blackmage 10


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 4, 2002)

Ancestral spirits, this creature will savagely attack myself and my friends with the powers of darkness.  It is a denizen of the most evil planes, a monster that must be stopped.  Please prepare to destroy it, for the good of all,.  
OOC:Readies an ancestral vengeance on the first one to reveal itself to us.(Can I ready a spell?  If not, then target the spell on one of them, hoping they are invisible, and have not moved from that spot.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 4, 2002)

"What? They are gone? How can this be?

Switching mode to Fighting on the Defensive (+2 AC/-4 Attack).

I'm going to draw my weapon, but I'm going to rely on my gauntlet (buckler's) defense this round rather than my weapon.

Drawing +1 Flaming Greatsword (Kouen Enryuu) (+13/+8) 2d6+7+1d6 fire.

Total AC: 23 (+7 Armor +2 shield +2 Dex + 2 Fighting Defensive)
HP: 84

My gun is on the ground below me.

"Everyone get close to me, and get ready to defend yourselves. These are like the Demon Ninja, only much bigger and with Stingers..."









*OOC:*


If Dalamar's action successfully dispels invisibility before my action, I will move up (not within reach) and take the front. Try to get them to step into my threatened space rather than the other way around, and take a readied action to attack the same one I get my AO against.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 4, 2002)

Dalamar, hoping the demons are still where they were a moment ago, casts _Dispel Magic_. He uses the area dispel option and aims it to where the closest creature was.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 5, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ash pulls the ol' reach-in-front trick and grabs Deedlit you-know-where, pulling her behind him, while firing up his chainsaw and waiting for an attack by the devils.
> 
> "Come and get some, you pointy-tailed devils!"  *



Ahem.
I'm thinkin' you fergot someone, Mr. Director.

Ash will continue to ready his action to slice the things with his chainsaw if they get close.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 5, 2002)

Yup. I know. I just figured they weren't close enough to chainsaw slice. So I left Ash standing there waving his chain saw around out.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 6, 2002)

"Aw, where'd they go? I wasn't even able to properly burn them!"

Wanting to make good use of all his cool spells, Black Mage looks around for anything else that looks like a good target. In the meantime, however, Black Mage decides that it'd be best to have a large body between him and any invisible demons, and edges into a position where he can quickly use Samanosuke as a living shield if necessary.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 8, 2002)

Filia pulls out her big mace and prepares to THWACK any demons, devils, etc that come close to her.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 9, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna moves back some more, chanting words to a protection spell.[/color]

(Moving back up a bit slightly behind the rest of the group if needed, casting protection from evil)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 9, 2002)

Deedlit 22 - Readied Ancestral Vengeance
Dalamar 22 - Cast Dispel Magic (No Effect)
Filia 21 - Ready an attack
Yuna 21 - Cast protection from evil
Ash - 12 - Readied action
Samanosuke 10 - Fighting Defensively- Readied Attack
Blackmage 10 - Hiding behind Samanosuke


As Deedlit bides her time, Dalamar unleashes a Dispel Magic, Filia raises her mace, Yuna casts protection from evil, Black Mage bravely prepares for comabt and Samanosuke and Ash stand ready, and four Osyluth shimmer into existance right where they were before, they raise their claws in a gesture of sheer hate and continue advancing. 

(They are now 10' away)


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2002)

"I'm starting to run out of useful incantations."
Dalamar says even as he unleashes another spell on the closest osyluth, this time a _magic missile_.

Damage 5d4+5 = 3+3+2+2+3+5=13


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 9, 2002)

ooc: How big is the area we are in, Kal?


----------



## graydoom (Aug 9, 2002)

Black Mage peeks out from behind Samanosuke for long enough to throw a magic missile at the nearest demon.

(Four missiles, 1d4+1 damage each, all at one enemy)


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 9, 2002)

What about my readied ancestral vengeance for when one reveals itself?  Either way, Ancestral spirits, these are horrible monsters who wish my friends and I death.  To slay them before they slaughter us, I summon you!


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

Ash steps forward bravely just in front of the others to be sure to take the demons first shots, and to slice any he can to holy hell.

"Let's get up-close and personal, boys." he spits, thru gritted teeth.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 9, 2002)

Samanosuke expects his enemies to be ready to counter-attack him, so instead of approaching upright, I'm going to delay my action till after the Demons turn.

After the Demons perform thier actions, Samanosuke takes a 5-ft. step and performs a full round attack at full base attack bonus against whichever demon is still standing, and the closest one out of those.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 10, 2002)

OOC- Sorry Deedlit I forgot (I'll resolve your readied one first)

The Ancestral Vengeance delivers a blow to the area but the Osyluth seem totally unfazed.

Darkwolf- The area is large enough that you can't see an edge to it. It stretches on and on.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 10, 2002)

Filia decides enough is enough and moves behind Black Mage and unpolymorphs.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 10, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Colorful lights surround Yuna as she tries to cast a spell of summoning.[/color]

(Shadow Wolverine, 4d8+16 (average 34) hitpoints, Chosen Ability: DR 5/+1, will try to summon it 10 ft. behind the farthest Osylugh)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 10, 2002)

Once more the Ancestor's Deliver a blow to the demons who just don't seem to care (This time however Deedlit notices something not quite right in the Osyluth's reaction, its not an Osyluth its an illusion!). Dalamar's magic missiles slam into the enemy and once more have no affect. Black Mage then gets in on the game and unleashes a barrage of mgic missiles which are equally ineffective.
Filia begins to have her features change and elongate and Yuna begins casting a spell.

Suddenly huge glacial blocks of ice appear around the party and the osyluth, fencing you into a small 50' x 50' box.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 10, 2002)

Samanosuke once again refers to his incredible wealth of knowledge about demons [snicker]:

"See, these are large ninja demons with stingers, they can double themselves with illusions, so you must be ready to fight against all types of attacks. I will guard you, Yumemaru!"

With that Samanosuke is forced to take Total Defense with his gauntlet raised to block any blows thrown at him. AC=25.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 10, 2002)

Filia takes advantage of being back to her normal form by breathing fire at the ice wall!


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 10, 2002)

"This looks bad...."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 10, 2002)

Dalamar casts one more spell, this time a _shield_ spell on himself and then tries to find a place against any of the more fighting types so the _shield_ is on the other and the fighter on the other side.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 10, 2002)

"That's no fun! Blocks of ice aren't fun to burn, they just melt...."

. o 0 (But at least there's a couple fighter types and a dragon for me to hide behind!)

Snickering, Black Mage tries to find the best hiding position between the valiant Samanosuke and Filia, who conveniently just entered dragon form behind Black Mage.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 11, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna prepares to summon another creature...[/color]

(Summon Monster I, 5 ft. away from me in an unoccupied square, Shadow Badger, Hitpoints 2d8+4 (Average 13), Chosen Ability: Mirror Image 1/day)


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 11, 2002)

Deedlit begins to defend herself, knowing that nothing she could do would harm these abominations 

OOC:Fighting on the defensive.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 11, 2002)

Filia unleashes a blast of firey breath on the wall, melting a decent amount of it, almost 5 inches of thickness disappear,  and Yuna begins her spell, Dalamar is protected by a shimmering field of energy and thats about it for this round.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 11, 2002)

Samanosuke continues to maintain total defense.


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 11, 2002)

Deedlit takes the full defense action, to protect herself from any harm that these creatures may bring, as she lacks the power to harm them.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Well, they do seem pretty evil.  Your futuristic weaponry is far too inaccurate to be useful." Deedlit says, moving about 5 feet to the right, to get a better sniping position.  "Now, let me demonstrate the power of this magical elvish weapon, an art that has been in existince almost as long as Lodoss itself" Deedlit finishes, and gracefully gets out her magical bow and fires her arrow at the creature. *



"Well, sometimes brute power might be the tool for the job, darlin'."

Ash continues waiting for any foe to get close enough to the party.
He sways his chainsaw back and forth in front of him, in case they try any funny tricks with his eyesight.

The rhythmic sputter of the chainsaw fills the flaming hall with a steady beat of suspense.


----------



## graydoom (Aug 13, 2002)

"Oooooh... keep burning it!"

Black Mage, seeing Filia attempts to burn through the wall, shifts to get a better angle on watching the pretty flames.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 13, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna raises her staff forward to guard any attacks.[/color]

(Total Defense)


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 13, 2002)

Having really nothing to do, Dalamar takes it on the defensive (Full defense).


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 13, 2002)

Filia attempts to claw 2 air holes in the fire-melted ice.


ooc: Are there fiends in the iced-in area?


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 14, 2002)

Everyone stands ready on the defensive as Filia claws at the walls  (the frigid air between the wall and her not doing her dragon body much good) (12 points of damage doubled to 24 for cold damage) knocking it down. The devils inside with you suddenly disappear as 3 strikes of lightning fill the area and three of the devils can be seen hovering just above three sides of the ice box you are fenced in to.

Bolt 1 - Samanosuke and Ash,Filia
Bolt 2 - Black Mage and Dalamar,Filia
Bolt 3 - Yuna and Deedlit


Ash merely shrugs of the blasts, Samanosuke isn't quiet so fortunate and gets hit with the huge bolt of lightning (21 Hit Points of Damage.) Filia catches both bolts of lightning full on  (45 hit points total).Blackmage and Dalamar are also each caught in a lightning blast (24 hit points of damage each). Yuna gets caught in the third blast of lightning (32 points of damage, while Deedlit manages to dodge the worst of it (16 points of damage). Through the section of wall Filia just clawed through comes another bolt of lightning which Filia only just fails to dodge (20 Points of Damage). Filia collapses to the ground, in a rather charred fashion. The Devil which launched the lightning bolt can be seen through the breach. And Yuna's summoned Shadow Badger appears.



Total Damage 
Filia - 24+21+24+20 (89)
Blackmage - 24
Dalamar - 24
Yuna - 32
Deedlit - 16
Ash - 0
Samanosuke - 21
Shadow Badger - 0


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 14, 2002)

"Die you Defiler of Souls!"

Samanosuke rushes around the party to attack the wicked Demon that has just chared filia. Power Attack at 3... so +10 to hit 2d6+10+1d6 of fire.


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 14, 2002)

Deedlit sheds a tear, which lands on the body of Filia, crying over her injury, which will almost certainly lead towards death, unless this fight can end quickly.  But there is no time for mourning now, only time to stop these monsters, so that she can stabalize Filia without being killed herself. "Only the ultimate good can defeat the ultimate evil.  I summon the celestial spirit of good, Lantern Archon, to fight these murderers!"  Deedlit says, hoping that this celestial can ward off this evil, and using a spell she forgot about in the midst of battle.

OOC:Spontaneous summon monster IV replacing a prepared lesser spirit ally, to summon a lantern archon


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 14, 2002)

Dalamar weaves his hands in the air as he tries to take the pain and still be able to cast his spell. He leashes his last _magic missile_ at one of the hovering creatures.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 so how many osyluths are there?
There was only one in the box with us, then three, then they shimmer and appear outside, then we see one "devil"

What is this "devil" that launched (all?) the lightning bolts?
How can they be casting lightning bolts? 

thanks for any answers.
Until we can piece together who all and where all our foes are, they're just sucking you guys dry of spells....


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok there are 4 devils you are aware of. 

3 hovering above the walls of the ice box and 1 defending the breach in the wall Filia created.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 16, 2002)

Filia lays there and bleeds.


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 16, 2002)

LOL Darkwolf.  
OOC note:Will be without internet for a week, and thus unable to post.  Will attempt to stabalize Filia next turn if the devils don't finish her off, and Filia doesn't stabalize herself.  Kalanyr, could you control Deedlit's actions until I'm back?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 16, 2002)

Ash has had enough and decides to close with the devil in the breach.

"Come on, ya lilly-livered lunk-heads!

Let's dance."

(If the osyluth is more than 5' away) Ash charges up to the closest devil and slices him with the chainsaw. (+10)

(IF it's 5' away) Ash slices twice with the sputtering chainsaw. (+8/+3)









*OOC:*


 Do these devils qualify as Deadite and their kind?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 16, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"This looks bad."  Yuna moves back a step, concentrating-calling out for help from the Fayth as a circle of bright colors fly around her...[/color]

(5 ft. step back, Summon Monster V with Grand Summoning metamagic through the Summoner class ability, stats for the creature posted in the OOC thread, Dire Lion will be summoned 15 ft. infront of her in an empty space.)


----------



## graydoom (Aug 19, 2002)

"Hey! You hurt the pretty white mage!"

Black Mage throws a Magic Missile at the devil guarding the breach.

(Four missiles, 1d4+1 damage each, all at the one enemy. +2 vs SR, if applicable)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 19, 2002)

Ash charges into the breach, provoking an Attack of Opportunity from the Devil, his chainsaw biting into the foul thing (11 Points of Damage), however Ash's reckless charge allows the thing to get in a hit with its stinger as Ash charges in (10 Points of Damage + A foul poison seeps into Ash's system but he fights of the initial affects). Samanosuke then comes in, maneuvering around party members and hits the devil, which goes completely unphased by the fire of the weapon (13 points of good metal damage to the devil though). Blackmage casts a magic missile at the Osyluth but this fails to have any real affect. The Osyluth confronting Ash goes all out, but misses Ash on every attack.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2002)

Eh? Where's Dal's _magic missile_?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 19, 2002)

Let's say Me, Ash, and the Osyluth are the numpad on my keyboard. We are in front of the ozyluth at 1 2 or 3 each.

I want to take a 5 foot step to go to 4 or 6 (whichever one I can reach), and Ash to take the 5 foot step to the corresponding spot opposite of that for Flanking.

Is this possible?

If it is, full round attack.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 22, 2002)

Filia lies there and bleeds some more...

ooc: where are the posts???


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 22, 2002)

Ash settles into an old-fashioned, bare-knuckled fight with the devil.
That is, a bare-knuckled fight between devil claws and a chainsaw!  





Full-round attack w/chainsaw.









*OOC:*


 Kal - you got Ash's 5d4+3 attack, right?
And it acts as a +1 weapon to bypass the Osyluth's DR.
And he has DR of 3/+1, which would likewise be bypassed by the Osyluth's 10/+1, right?


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2002)

W=Wall A=Ash O=Osyluth
(Are 5' diagnol steps even allowed ? And is so why the heck wouldn't every 2 or more person battle involve flanking ?)

                     O
  WWWWWWASWWWWWWWW

My Belief is you want to move to this:

                    AOS
    WWWWWW   WWWWWWWW



(My apologies Dalamar I forgot your magic missile spell and I also forgot the cold damage for the wall of ice the fighter types shoulda taken.)

Dalamars magic missiles flash forward and are about as effective as a light show.(Sorry guys my SR checks seem to be about 5s of late). Oh and Samanosuke took 10 points of freezing damage from the chill of the Ice Wall, Ash's amazing resistance to magic saved him from the chilling cold.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 22, 2002)

Yup Chain Saw is 5d4 damage, and you are correct on the DR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 23, 2002)

Did the Ossy move or something? In order for me and Ash to have meleed it, it would have to be closer.

If I'm still in Full attack range, then I take a 5 ft. step to get closer to flanking then. If I'm not in full attack range, then i'll take the AO in order to get the flanking bonus.


With Full Attack
2d6+1d6+10, +10 to hit, +5 to hit.

Without Full Attack
2d6+1d6+12 +8 to hit


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 23, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna moves over to tend to Filia, casting a healing spell over her unconscious form while directing her summoned aeon, a brilliant tiger seemingly composed out of crackling lightning to attack one of the devils.[/color]

(Yuna goes over and spontaneously converts a Summon Monster 2 to heal Filia with Cure Moderate Wounds, and the Grand Summoned Air Element Dire Tiger will attack either anyone who is attempting to attack Filia or any of the undamaged or least damaged devil-I'm kindof confused on the combat situation here, it will use a flying pounce to get a full round attack, then use its partial action to finish off the devil if its not dead or attack another one if possible.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 23, 2002)

(Oops, Sorry  in the above Diagram the O, and the AOS should be centered right above the gap in the wall, the Board seems to have moved them.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Kal - after looking closer at Ash's chainsaw, would it be OK if we treated a modern-day, professional chainsaw as something with a bonus to damage?
Kinda like adamantium (+2 to attack and damage), or even just a +1 to damage would be fine.
And the threat range probably wouldn't be X20, since it hacks off limbs and heads quite nicely.
What do you think about 18-20?
Is that too much? - Ash can't use Keen or the like, so I don't think it could get abusive.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 24, 2002)

Heh, if you want an Adamantium chainsaw then pay the extra. If you want a Masterwork chainsaw pay the extra. If you want something that does +1 to damage I have no idea, there ain't an enhancement that does that.

Crit Multiplier represents being good at dealing lotsa damage on a good hit, thats why the chainsaw has a high multiplier (x3). Precision weapons have high crit ranges, now if you can convine me that  chainsaw is a finesse weapon I'd think about it.


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm running very low on spells, and I should probably save my spells but, "Only the ultimate good can defeat the ultimate evil. I summon the celestial spirit of good, Lantern Archon, to fight these murderers!" Deedlit says, hoping that the two summoned celestials can fight off these demons.

OOC:Another spontaneous Summon Monster IV to get a lantern archon, replacing a summon nature's ally IV this time.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2002)

Having no spells of real use left, Dalamar takes it on the defensive.
Total Defense


----------



## graydoom (Aug 26, 2002)

Similarily running low on spells, Black Mage decides that, like most times, this is time for the discretion part of valor, and does total defense, the Black Mage way!

And so Black Mage cowers and watches the actions of the fighters.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 27, 2002)

*OOC:*


 OK, it's been a week since the last round. 
I can't tell what/who's holding up the fight.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 27, 2002)

Samanosuke and Ash move into flanking positions on the Osyluth and Ash swings his chainsaw at the devils and cuts into the devils twice for (26 hit points) causing the devil to drop to the ground.

Yuna's Lion moves to attack one of the devils standing on top of the ice wall and tears into the devil with its claws, its mighty jaws failing to make contact with the hellish creature, the lion makes use of its partial action to bite at the devilish creature causing the creature to fall to the ground.

Yuna casts channels positive energy into Filia, healing 16 hit points and restoring consciousness to the battered dragon.

Deedlits lantern archon attacks one of the remaining two devils, shooting a beam of light at one of the creatures searing it for 4 points of damage.

Both remaining devils disappear.


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 27, 2002)

Deedlit, out of spells that would do any good, takes up total defense


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 27, 2002)

Filia, awake once again, looks around to see what has happened since she dropped. "Are they really gone this time?"  She pulls out her cure wand from her pack and gives herself some health back.


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 27, 2002)

No, probably just invisible.  Yuna's Lion and my Celestials didn't hurt them enough for them to need to retreat, unless they flee at the sight of celestials.  They can see how badly we are weakened, and would probably not run like that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 27, 2002)

Samanosuke is total defense, and motions towards the others that he is wounded himself, far worse than Ash at least.

"NINJAS NINJAS NINJAS!"


----------



## graydoom (Aug 27, 2002)

Not having many spells left and seeing that the fighters are doing fine, Black Mage continues to cower.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 27, 2002)

Not wanting to waste any of the scrolls he has, Dalamar stays on the defensive.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 28, 2002)

"HAHAHAHAHAHA!
STUPID NINJAS, YOU
THINK THAT YOU ARE
MORE BETTER
THEN ME WITH
FIGHTING?!?
I WILL SLICE
ALL OF YOU INTO
LITTLE PARTS!

YAAAAAAR! ALL
OF THE NINJAS
MUST DIIIIE!!!!!!!

THE NINJAS DON'T KNOWS
IT YET, BUT THEY'RE HEADS
ARE ABOUT TO EXPLODE
FROM MY ULTIMATE SWROD
TECHNIQUE! WAIT FOR IT!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 28, 2002)

Ash prepares for another attack.
If given a moment between attacks, Ash will not fall for any devils feigning death and will finish the one he sliced off, by cutting it up with the chainsaw.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 28, 2002)

(Ash you need to declare whether you are CDGing the Devil or whether you are taking total defense)


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *(Ash you need to declare whether you are CDGing the Devil or whether you are taking total defense) *




I'm pretty sure that his post is a CDG. He says he is preparting an attack and is going to strike the devil fiegning death.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 29, 2002)

Ash strikes the downed devil with his chainsaw undoubtedly killing it, Filia uses the wand to heal herself (9 Hit Points ). Nothing else happens.


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't know if they left, or if they are lying in wait for our summons to run out.  "Auras of evil, darkest of dark, reveal to me your presence!" 

OOCetect Evil.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 29, 2002)

Ash pulls his chainsaw out of the devil and decides to switch weapons.

"OK, creeps. Let's play 'dodge-the-buckshot' " as he pulls out his Remington shotgun and stows his chainsaw.

Readies an attack to use Shotgun Fanning on any devil that comes close with both barrels, three shots.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 29, 2002)

Samanosuke follows suit and pulls out his musket.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2002)

Doesn't seem anyone is going to do anything else.

Deedlit casts detect evil, there are no visible evil auras within range except for that from the ground and air of the plane itself.


----------



## Deedlit (Aug 30, 2002)

They've left for now, but I think we may very well be in one of the hells.

OOC:Kalanyr, don't Dalamar and Black Mage also produce an evil aura?


----------



## graydoom (Aug 30, 2002)

Black Mage looks around, and finding that the devils seem to be gone, stands up.

"We scared up them away! Awww, darn, now I have to find something else to burn!"

With nothing else to do, Black Mage looks around, and wanders over to the other fallen devil to stick a knife in it just in case it isn't dead yet.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 30, 2002)

"Can any of you make a bearing on where to go? I know absolutely no magic, and I will try and find our way out of here, but I am useless to do so normally..."

(Starts talking, but I'm not risking going flatfooted yet )


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 30, 2002)

My apologies Dalamar and Blackmage are evil, and so show up on the spell, (I'm not used to Evil characters in my games.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 31, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Black Mage looks around, and finding that the devils seem to be gone, stands up.
> 
> "We scared up them away! Awww, darn, now I have to find something else to burn!"
> 
> With nothing else to do, Black Mage looks around, and wanders over to the other fallen devil to stick a knife in it just in case it isn't dead yet. *



Ash deadpans - "Ya, you scared 'em away, little beady-eyes....   and I'm a Chinese Jet Pilot.

Do you think it was yer incredible height, your prowess at cowering, or your body odor that scared 'em off?"


Ash calmly rests the boomstick on his shoulder while casually shifting his weight onto one leg.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 1, 2002)

"Obviously, it was my amazing proficiency with magic and legendary stature that scared them away."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2002)

Dalamar turns his face away from Black Mage and sneers at his comment.


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 2, 2002)

"We need to find a safe place where we can risk getting some sleep.  Most of us seem to be running low on power and a lot of us took damage from those things."

_Filia uses the wand on herself again._


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree with Filia.  If we encounter another opponent, it will almost surely be the end of us.  Dalamar and Black Mage appear to be out of spells, and I only have one spell that would be of use left.  But we are in a place that radiates evil, and where in here could we find shelter?  Tomorrow I may be able to find us a way out of here, but for now we must rest, So we can regain our spells.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 3, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"That was a close one, these things run away as fast as cactaurs..."  Yuna motions towards her summoned guardian and then tends to Filia, tapping her with her wand.[/color]

(The Air Element Dire Lion will use its hasted partial action to fly 100' around the area, covering the grounds where the devils were last seen and then do a double move around the area further on, using scent and its mobility the best possible way to find the osylughs, and attack them if possible or get in a position to grant it an AoO if they move, Yuna will tap Filia with her wand, the lion will do the same the next round if they are not found by then, covering different ground while Yuna will heal herself with her wand)


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 3, 2002)

Ash keeps his guard up - he's always ready for an attack.

"Has anyone seen another "Hole-in-Space" around here?

Well, other than between short-ol'-beady-eyes ears, that is." 









*OOC:*


 couldn't resist - sorry, graydoom.
It just flowed too well not to post it, and I don't know what else in character to do.
When stranded in hell, a little in-fighting's probably's to be expected. 
In fact.... 







"How'd we get into this mess, anyway?!"


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 3, 2002)

"If you allow me to study my spellbook for some time, I can memorize some minor attack spells. But I'm afraid it's not going to be much."
As he speaks, Dalamar tries to remember what he knows of the planes and their denizens: Knowledge (the Planes) +9


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 3, 2002)

"I think it was the celestials I summoned that drove them off.  If we stay here, they will know exactly where we are, and the spell won't last long.  I fear we must leave, else we all shall perish" Deedlit says, and begins to walk in the opposite direction as the one the demons originally came from.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 4, 2002)

Filia is healed 18 hit points by the wands. The lion finds a Osyluth and makes short work of it. 

Dalamar ponders on his location and deduces that you are on Avernus the first layer of Hell, the idea of safety here is unlikely, the very plane itself opposes all those who are of kind or chaotic bent, and the devils here would be more than willing to lay an early claim on the soul of Dalamar himself.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 4, 2002)

"As far as I know, we're on the first layer of Hell. We would be well versed to try and find a way out."
Dalamar ponders for a while and then an idea seems to come to him.
"Black Mage, you got that scroll from the fae, maybe it can help us to find a means to escape."


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 4, 2002)

So, is anyone going to join me in my attempts to find a way out, or will we just stay until the devils finish us?


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 4, 2002)

"Let's move on then...although it appears we are just walking a random direction in hopes of finding a way out."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 4, 2002)

"Give me a moment to think..."

"I may have been here before, though I came through a different gate. It was a large aqua colored gate with the muscle and tissue of many people used as morter. If I can find my way back to that vacinity, I can get us back to my home. It may be overwhelmed by Oni, but at least there may be friendly people there."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *"If we stay here, they will know exactly where we are, and the spell won't last long.  I fear we must leave, else we all shall perish"  *



"Now you're talkin', sweetcheeks!

Any place is better than hangin' around here, waitin for em to come b ack with reinforcements."


----------



## graydoom (Sep 6, 2002)

Unable to immediately find his stabbing knife, Black Mage decides to ignore the rude fighter for now, and promptly about ever finding his stabbbing knife as new concerns intrude.

Suspicious of Dalamar, Black Mage just edges away, unconsciously muttering while he does so. "Mine, all mine, the spell will be all mine! You're not going to steal it!"

And after a few seconds fearing for his scroll, Black Mages mind jumps to a different topic. "Let's go see if we can find new burning landscapes around here! I could use some pointers on my arson and firesetting techniques! And if we're lucky we might find that awesome-sounding gate of bone and flesh!"

Black Mage scurries after Deedlit, in search of bigger and better things -- to burn, that is.

ooc: No problem, reaper . I like comic relief just as much as anyone, and Black Mage really doesn't hold a grudge (he _is_ from 8-bit Theater, after all, which is about 50% jokes, 20% plot, and 30% evil pie). Not beyond the normal Black Mage attitude, at least .


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 7, 2002)

Filia follows Deedlit and BlackMage and hopes that they find a way out soon...or at least a place to rest safely.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2002)

Seeing that Black Mage is paranoid enough to think that the magic item would be stolen from him, Dalamar heads after the others.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2002)

Samanosuke runs up and takes the point for the group, acting as a human shield/sword more or less...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 7, 2002)

[This is not here]


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 8, 2002)

You proceed in a random direction across the burning plains of hell, as you move off you see the walls of ice behind you disappear, and a little while after that the summoned Archons and Lion return to where they came from.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

I guess we progress, the question I ask the rest of the party in a sort of meta way is:

"Should we hustle, and try and cover as much ground as possible, with as little care as possible, or should we try and move much more slowly and carefully?"

Meta: Should we move very carefully taking time to move-silently, hide, take 20 on spots listens and searches, or should we just rush? Both routes have logic in hell, but I think since we have NO protection were as good as dead if we don't rush.

Edit: BTW, Filia, please heal me like 2-3 times at least, I need it BAD.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 8, 2002)

Ash responds: "I say we move as fast as we can.
The only safety lies in finding a way OUT of here!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Sep 8, 2002)

ooc: I'm only at 36/84...but I want to save some juice in the wand...I'll do what I can...

Filia, noticing that Samonosuke is dripping red as he walks gives him some health back.

ooc: 3 touches from the wand of happiness ;p


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 8, 2002)

I think moving quickly would be a good option, as there is little in this burning wasteland to conceal us, and I think any devils we may find can sense us without the aid of sight and hearing.  Deedlit says, and continues doing just that.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 8, 2002)

Samanosuke is restored 16 HP.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

Samanosuke does not need healing that bad, though he is a bit shocked by the lightning.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 8, 2002)

"No reason trying to hide here unless one of you wants the benefits of my _invisibility_ spell."


----------



## graydoom (Sep 8, 2002)

. o 0 (Moving faster means a better chance of finding better places to burn....)

"Fast, fast, faster!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

I assume we are moving at a Hustle, and I'm likely the slowest party member (20 ft. x3 run), so that puts us at 400 ft./minuter and 4 miles/hour. I guess that's the best we can do.


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 12, 2002)

Kalanyr, what is taking you?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr, what is taking you? *



I don't think he has any more story for us - he's run out of ideas after stranding us in hell.
You know, the ole writing-yourself-into-a-corner problem.   <---trying to bait Kal into helping us advance the story of this unique band of Heroes.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 13, 2002)

He has testing this week. I gave him a little ammo, mostly information about hell and my character's exploits in it. Should give him a little fuel.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 13, 2002)

As you race across the plain a towering building comes into sight. It even has 2 beautiful winged maidens and 2 handsome looking heros flying around it, wearing very little.

Edit: Plains not Planes


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 13, 2002)

Dalamar looks at the winged humans and tries to remember if he's ever heard of them (Knowledge (the Planes) +9).


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 13, 2002)

Deedlit, fearing that they wish them dead like everything else she has encountered in hell, does her best to hide, knowing she can't put up a good fight, but her elven cloak, agility and training could conceal her. 

OOC:+17 hide(6 ranks, purchased cross-class, +4 Dex, +10 Cloak of elvenkind.), taking ten if possible.  And what planes, we haven't found our way out of Avernus yet?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 13, 2002)

Ash looks closer and squints to catch a peek at the rack on one of the flying winged maidens.









*OOC:*


 Would SR cut thru an illusion, if this was one?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 14, 2002)

(No SR would not cut through illusions, since illusions don't allow SR)

Dalamar recalls mentions of devillish tempters and temptresses who serve Takhisis, a race called the Erinyes.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 14, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *(No SR would not cut through illusions, since illusions don't allow SR) *



OK, then....    how's the rack?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

"You might want to double check what you're going to do. I've heard of a race called Erinyes, they are all tempters and temptresses. Those could be them."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2002)

My honor protects me from such acts. However, I would fear for the rest of you. Does anyone have any reason to even approach, I say we go as far away as possible?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

Dalamar nods.
"A good idea if those are indeed Erinyes, but what if they aren't? Are you willing to take the risk of passing our only chance of getting out of here?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Dalamar nods.
> "A good idea if those are indeed Erinyes, but what if they aren't? Are you willing to take the risk of passing our only chance of getting out of here?" *




I must protect Yumemary (looks at Black MAGE).


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 14, 2002)

Deedlit remains hiding, fearing that they are in fact eriynes.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Does anyone have any reason to even approach, I say we go as far away as possible? *



Ash blinks hard, points at the female creature's physical attributes and says, "You're seein' what I'm seein', right?

If I need to tell you the reason to 'approach' a woman like that, I gotta wonder about your manhood there, chief."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ash blinks hard, points at the female creature's physical attributes and says, "You're seein' what I'm seein', right?
> 
> If I need to tell you the reason to 'approach' a woman like that, I gotta wonder about your manhood there, chief."  *




And I wonder about your honor all the time. That and the head on your shoulders, since you already replaced your hand with a machine.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *And I wonder about your honor all the time. That and the head on your shoulders, since you already replaced your hand with a machine. *



Ash gets in the samurai's grill: "Listen, pal. Where was your "honor" when my lovely Linda was taken over by Deadites and I was forced to chop her head off with this chainsaw?!

Where was your 'honor' when my own hand went bad and attacked me?
Would honor have kept me from having to lop it off at the wrist? 

No.

Honor would have just messed with my head when I had to keep busy staying alive and keeping my soul from being taken over.
And the only way to keep from being taken over by evil is to .....  KEEP....  FIGHTING.

So I made lemonade when life dealt me some lemons:  I took this here chainsaw and decided to use it against Evil.

I sawed off the barrel of this here thing *thrusts out his shotgun for all to see* and used it to blow away enough demons to fill this place a couple times over, so don't give me static, "Mr. Honor-Man".

And that goes for the lot of ya - *points to everyone assembled*





All right, you primitive screwheads, Listen Up.
See this? *points to gun*
This... is my BOOMSTICK!

It's a 12-Gauge, Double-Barreled Remington...  S-Mart's top of the line.
You can find this in the sporting good's department.
That's right, this sweet baby was made in Grand Rapids, Michigan.
Retails for about a hundred ninety-nine, ninety-five.
It's got a walnut stock, cobalt-blue steel... and a hair-trigger.

That's right... Shop Smart, Shop S-MART.
YOU GOT THAT?

Now, I swear.. if any one of you primates so much as touches me ...     HYAAAH!" Ash whirls and fires a load of lead death at a proper target - tree branch, demon lurking behind everyone, whatever.


----------



## graydoom (Sep 17, 2002)

Coming out of his self-imposed stupor, Black Mage's eyes light up as he sees the winged maidens.

"Oooh, pretty!"

Captivated by the maidens, Black Mage completely misses the argument between Ash and the fighter-type guy and starts heading towards the towering building.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2002)

"Fine, have no honor, and have no soul all the same. I'll have it my way, Yumemary *looking at black mage* what do you wish? Do you think they are holding your sister in there?"

(For color I'd like to see ash's stray shotgun blast kill something. Maybe just a lemure, but something, for color.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 17, 2002)

Ash's stray shot slays a poor pathetic Lemure that was wandering around in a mindless fashion.

Of course it also attracts the attentions of the beautiful and handsome, two of the creatures, one male and one female, fly towards the party.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2002)

Samanosuke calmly puts his arms up into a defensive stance, but his sword is not drawn (so what if I suck at unarmed combat?) and looks onwards at the Angels... who just may be demons.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 18, 2002)

Having been alerted to the possibility that these are blood-sucking demons in disguise, Ash will keep his shotgun in its back-holster, but ready to whip out at the slightest sign of danger.

Ash advances to the approaching female 'babe', saying, "Come to papa."









*OOC:*


 good call with the hapless hell-denizen-as-shotgun-fluff, cs. 
Thanks.
I sometimes wonder if I should bother going to all that trouble, if the majority of players don't know/care for the Evil Dead series.  
It's not easy working those quotes/pics in   but I think they're hilarious and appropriate.


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 24, 2002)

I know I'm hiding, but what about the rest of you?  Are you going to just stand back and watch the arguement?  This thread does not belong below page 1.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 27, 2002)

Kal?


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 27, 2002)

The flying envoys land on the ground right in front of you and bow

"Greetings noble warriors, what be you doing in this foul and accursed realm?"

(Ash also realises that the female, is breathtakingly beautiful and attractive, so much so that anything she says is worth doing, even selling his own Grandma into slavery. )


----------



## Deedlit (Sep 27, 2002)

Deedlit, realizing that they could find her with ease anyway, decides to come out of hiding.  "We were brought to the plane of Faerie for this wretched hunt, and escaped through a portal, though we knew not where it would take us.  This is where we wound up.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2002)

Samanosuke, guard still up, asks plainly,

"What are your names?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Samanosuke, guard still up, asks plainly,
> 
> "What are your names?" *



Ash cooly says, "I already know THIS angels name..." *walking up to the beautiful woman*

*He looks in her eyes, and says* "It's Helen, isn't it?
Like Helen of Troy?

Cause, baby - you're so beautiful you're bound to start a war."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 2, 2002)

The woman laughs and smiles at Ash

"Indeed it is Helen, your guess is amazing. My companion is Narcisis. May we have the pleasure of knowing your names strangers?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 3, 2002)

_Filia snakes her reptilian head in front of Ash's face and asks,_ "We're in one of the hells and you are flirting with the natives?  Have you lost your mind?" 


edit: fixed typo


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm going to take a sense motive check on that last word. My opinion is "she lies."

+8 to sense motive base, and possibly if these are demons the guantlet (the buckler thing that I absorb souls with that is sentient and contains the soul of the greatest ogre champion) could help me out with a +2 synergy bonus or such, but thats entirely up to Kal.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 3, 2002)

Could you be a little more specific what you mean creamsteak ?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 3, 2002)

> The woman laughs and smiles at Ash
> 
> "Indeed it is Helen, your guess is amazing. My companion is Narcisis. May we have the pleasure of knowing your names strangers?"




Samanosuke doesn't belive this at all, and he is attempting a sense motive. If they are telling the truth, then the DM would likely say something along the lines of, "they sound sincere." If they are lying however, there are two possible results, 1) They out-bluff me and the DM still says "they sound sincere," or they fail and you say, "you still think they are lying."

It is possible for me to purposely not-believe them even when they are telling the truth, but the bonus to sense motive is to help resist that kind of affect.

I also mentioned that my gauntlet (a minor artifact by some standards, granted to me by the clan of ogres that was subverted by the demons (generically evil outsiders, not necessarily either type of devel, deamon, or other such critter), would likley give me  a bonus, but only if these creatures are demons or such. It would likely be the same as my AC enhancement or Strength bonus (+2).


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 3, 2002)

She seems sincere enough.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *"May we have the pleasure of knowing your names strangers?" *



""Name's Ash... (cocks gun)  Housewares."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 3, 2002)

"I am Dalamar, a wizard from Krynn. Pleased to meet you."
As he introduces himself, Dalamar tries to remember if he's ever heard the names before (Know (Arcana) +15, Know (the Planes) +9)


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 3, 2002)

"I am Deedlit, elf shaman of Lodoss." She says, not trusting them, but figuring since Ash was being such a moron anyway, and she was traveling with Ash, if they were devils they would know us anyway, and if they weren't we don't want to appear like some dark denizens of the hells, in the guise of others.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

Dalamar has never heard of the names before.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 7, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna bows politely, "My name is Yuna, I am the daughter of the High Summoner."[/color]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2002)

"I do not say my name in this wretched place. It would be a risk and dishonor to allow a stranger to have my name in a place like this."


----------



## graydoom (Oct 8, 2002)

Having seen the angels, Black Mage was already heading towards them, and when the pretty women ask the party for their names, Black Mage pushes to the front and proclaims, "I'm the Black Mage!" and then continues staring raptly at the pretty ladies.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 8, 2002)

(Black Mage realizes that the pretty lady is his bestest friend in the whole wide world, unfortunately this realisation comes mere seconds after he percieves a faint tingling at the corner of his mind.)

"Welcome adventurers to this place, now since some of you seem so perceptive and nosy, I'm afraid its time to erase your memory of our precious secret."

Turning to Black Mage and Ash

" Would you two mighty warrior and mage assist us in this? I fear your friends may be two stubborn to submit to us removing precious knowledge from them. "


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 8, 2002)

Ash, seemingly unaffected, asks her plainly, "Ummm.... what precious knowledge?
See?
It's already working on me darlin'."


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 8, 2002)

What precious secret do you speak of?  Be warned, if you wish to erase our memories, you will fight for it, and I have the power to summon celestials.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 8, 2002)

The lady laughs and her male companion grins.

" You think we are afraid of bouncing balls of light ? "


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2002)

_Doesn't sound good._
Dalamar backs off a few steps from the figures, as well as from Black Mage and Ash.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 8, 2002)

"I'm ready to fly if all those who are sane want to hop on.  Otherwise, it looks like we'll have to fight or run another way."


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 9, 2002)

"Thank you, Filia." Deedlit says, and gets on the back of the gold dragon, saddened by leaving Black Mage and Ash to die, but there wasn't a way to save them.  Besides, they would have died of age pretty soon(By elven standards), anyway. 

.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 9, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Wait, we can't allow this to happen!"  Yuna begins chanting words to an abjuration magic, if completed she will move so that Black Mage and Ash will both be within its range, "Everyone stay close to me to defend versus their attacks."[/color]

(Yuna starts casting Magic Circle against Evil, and then moves so that Ash and Black Mage are within its radius.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 9, 2002)

Samanosuke (who is apparently not under any spell as he hasn't been mentioned in Kal's posts) laughs openly at the creatures. He is still not drawing his weapon or provoking naything, he is simply being honorable.

"So, what is that structure behind you two? If only I had the spirit bow and the spirit arrow... I could open the path home..."


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 9, 2002)

Yuna casrs her abjuration magic and moves into position. 


(Presenting me with a minor problem as the language of the Protection from Evil spell suggests that it has entirely no effect on charm effects and works only on mental domination like Dominate Person and a Vampires Dominate Gaze. I'll let the group vote on this.  Your decision is final and effects your group too if a situation comes up with you on the other end of this)

Edit- The D&D Faq says that Protection from Evil does indeed block Charm effects. 

Ash and Blackmage find themselves free from the Erinyes influence for the moment.

And all four of the fiends suddenly vanish.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2002)

"Good thinking. Now, if it only didn't feel so annoying to me, everything would be fine."
Dalamar steps inside the circle, even if it feels annoying.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Ash and Blackmage find themselves free from the Erinyes influence for the moment. *











*OOC:*


Ash was under their influence?  
And there were 4 of them?  
I missed that.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't think the Eriynes could defeat us in combat with out turning ourselves against one another, for if that is not the explanation, then why did they bother possessing Black Mage and Ash?  I don't think they wanted us in that building, so I think we should go in, but I won't go alone, incase it is a trap.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 10, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *I don't think the Eriynes could defeat us in combat with out turning ourselves against one another, for if that is not the explanation, then why did they bother possessing Black Mage and Ash?  I don't think they wanted us in that building, so I think we should go in, but I won't go alone, incase it is a trap.  *



(assuming this quote is in-character)

Ash says, "Now whoa-whoa- wait a minute, sister.
Nobody possessed me.

Did I look like I was going to go after you?
(Ash abruptly remembers trying to hit on Deedlit earlier)

Well, OK - maybe I was going after you, but I certainly wasn't gonna attack you.
You'd know if I was trying to attack someone."


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 10, 2002)

OOC:Yes, that was an in-character quote.
So, you don't remember any of it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 10, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *So, you don't remember any of it. *



"Well, I remember askin the devil-honey '"What precious knowledge?
See?
It's already working on me darlin'."

Then I remember you asking her about the same thing, so by our actions, I guess we must have both been under the hotty's spell.

Oh, yeah - except for when you were gonna turn tail and run away, leaving some of the party here to face them alone.
That's OK - Go ahead and run. Run home and cry to mama! 

I say we stay and fight! Go into their lair - We can take these (guys), we can take em! With Science"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 10, 2002)

Samanosuke draws his two bladed sword (I have no intention of fighting with my off hand or with both weapons...) and walks forwards solemnly maintaining his defense.

(moving at normal speed while at total defense the whole time, somewhat casually, towards the door).

Samanosuke will stand by the door, and wait for the party while he examines it as closely as possible (taking 20 on a search).


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 10, 2002)

Samanosuke carefully examines the door, finding on it strange runes that give him a feeling of peace and comfort, even though he cannot make out the language they are written in.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 10, 2002)

"What's in the door, warrior?"


----------



## graydoom (Oct 12, 2002)

Black Mage shakes his head a bit, wondering what just happened.

"Charmed? But why'd they have to leave... I liked the pretty ladies!"

Black Mage sniffles a bit, but then moves forwad to have his own look at the door.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 12, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"What's in the door, warrior?" *



"Language. It is unfamiliar. Dalamar, you and Deedlit seem like the best candidates to identify this. Ash, can you watch my back? Yumemaru... Yuna... stay close..."

(Samanosuke puts his ear to the door to listen while the mages attempt to identify the writing. Listening the whole time).


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 12, 2002)

Dalamar nods and then moves to the door. He starts going through the writings, trying to identify them.
First try to read them in all the languages he speaks. Then, if unsuccesful, tries all Knowledges he has.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 12, 2002)

"Hey, what about me?  I'll watch your back also."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"Hey, what about me?  I'll watch your back also." *



Samanosuke blushes... "Yes, good."


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 13, 2002)

Samonosuke, I am not experienced with any languages spoken in the hells.  Dalamar, I can only hope you know this language.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 15, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Let me take a look, as I a summoner, I have learned the languages of several creatures from distant areas of the universe."  Yuna goes over towards the door to inspect it, motioning towards Ash and Black Mage to stay close to her still.[/color]

(Yuna knows the following languages: Abyssal, Aquan, Auran, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Ignan, Infernal, Terran)


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 15, 2002)

"So, what's it say?" Deedlit asks, very anxious to know what it is.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 15, 2002)

Yuna looks over and notices that the majority of the text is written in Celestial, small changes have been made to certain text that changes some of the letters to a language resembling Infernal slightly, but it seems to be a very archaic style. 

Does Yuna investigate more?


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 16, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *"So, what's it say?" Deedlit asks, very anxious to know what it is. *



Ash says "It probably says 'Death to All Ye Who Enter Here' or something like that.

Or maybe 'Eat at Joe's?'

Eh - I never was good at cryptic writings.

I wonder if this thing opens with a command?"

*Ash steps back, pondering, trying to remember...
Then steps up, puffing himself up and saying - *

"Klattuuu...   Veradaa.....Ni -*" and stops suddenly.

*His face contorts while trying to remember the 3 words*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 19, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna investigates further, wary for trickery, "I can recognize some of the letters...let me try to examine it further."[/color]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 21, 2002)

The Celestial Interpretation Reads: 

"In This Place Seek Peace And Rest From the Foes That Trouble Thee"

The Archaic Infernal as best you can make out says

"In This Place S.... D... And Rest From The World" 

As Yuna reads the last part of the message there is a dark flash and a loathsome corpse rises from the ground, its eyes burn burn red with hellish fire as it lurches up.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 23, 2002)

Filia readies her laser breath should the corpse move to attack.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2002)

Voice filled with sarcasm
"Lovely..."


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 23, 2002)

Corpse, if you attempt to harm us, we are more then capable of killing you.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

Ash wastes NO time in grasping the stock of his shotgun and laying into the Deadite with both barrels.
He was close by, watching their backs, so if he's within close range to the undead, he'll let loose with 3 shots : Shotgun Fanning.
"He-YAHHH!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2002)

"And only ash would still think of that course of action first."

Samanosuke stands guard around Deadlit, Dalamar, and Blackmage while Filia watches the door and Ash goes berserk.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 25, 2002)

The blazing corpse moves when Ash fires his 3 shots at it, amazingly the later two of the bursts of ammunition bounce of a strange running steely substance on its firey bone (Nat 20, Hit, No Crit, Miss , Miss) and stumbles to its feet hissing a strange rhyme as a blazing sword of fire appears in its hand. As it rises you realise its speed is far greater than would be expected from a burning corpse, especially one that seems to be coated with molten metal. The corpse seems largely unphased by the large pile of metal slugs stuck in its bones. 

" Ancient Warrior Doomed To Burn
  Watched the Fire Churn
  Came the Time to Repay
  The Debt Earnt within his Day
  Guard This Door I was Bid 
  But Within the Noble I Hid
  Foolish Ones feel the Wrath 
  of Poor Burning Nath. "

Filia's sudden burst of laser like breath seems more effective leaving a noticeable charring on the creature. 

With a blinding blur of speed the strange metallic firey corpse hurls a bolt of fire at Ash, which strikes Ash searing him for a massive amount of damage. (Ranged Touch Attack vs AC 15,4 Rolled, Hit, 6d6 (21) Fire Damage).  

Initiative: 
Ash: 18
Blackmage: 13
Filia: 12
Yuna: 11
Samanosuke: 10
Deedlit: 9
Dalamar: 9


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 25, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *(Ranged Touch Attack vs AC 15,4 Rolled, Hit, 6d6 (21) Fire Damage).   *



[out-of-character, That's gotta hurt!  LOL

Hey, Kal - did Ash do any damage to the creature? (3d6)
I can't tell from the description.

And would the 4 roll have hit Ash's 19 AC? (2 DEX + 7 from Forsaker AC bonus from CON)

Cool,  a fight. 
would Ash get Ranger's Favored Enemy damage bonus for this guy?
Would you qualify him as a "Deadite"?
I had Ash attack him straight out because in his eyes, it would be a Deadite-like enemy.

Can you let me know what you rolled on the misses, so i might get a feel for how hard it is to hit? [/ooc]


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 25, 2002)

(Don't get the Natural Armour against Touch Attacks which what the Forsaker AC is, and since it wasn't Ash's turn in the first round of combat, he was flatfooted. (I shouldn't really be letting you ready attacks before Initiative is rolled.) So the AC was only 10, my mistake the Breastplate shouldn't have applied either.  Ash's first shot hit and did 3 damage out of 10 rolled damage +1 (Favoured Enemy) . How does Ash's Shotgun fanning work? Rapid Reload allows you to reload faster and you'd need Rapid Shot to actually do Shotgun fanning for 3 attacks, I'll let it go for now, talk after this) 

Rolls
20 8   12.
+6 +6  +1

26 (Hit), 14 (Miss). 13 (Miss)

Indeed it is Undead.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 25, 2002)

Deedlit draws her bow, and calmly fires an arrow at the infernal corpse.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2002)

Samanosuke will charge the creature
+15 to hit, AC 17 (12 Touch)
1d8+1d6 electricity+6 damage


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 26, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Ash, Black Mage, remember to stay close to me!"  If within arm's reach of the creature, Yuna will take a 5 ft. step back, motioning for Ash and Black Mage to do the same, and then cast Sanctuary upon herself.[/color]


----------



## graydoom (Oct 26, 2002)

Black Mage obeys the pretty summoner and scurries back a bit before throwing a _Magic Missile_ at what is apparently "Nath".

(4 missiles doing 1d4+1 each, no save, +2 to checks against SR if applicable)


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2002)

Having nothing better to do, Dalamar gets behind the protective mass of people capable of fighting.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 26, 2002)

Filia does any and all attacks possible on it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

Ash replies with a flurry of buckshot and gritted thru his teeth, "Let's dance."
(3 shotgun blasts, +7/+7/+2 if considered a "Deadite", 3d6+1 damage within 10')









*OOC:*


 So the creature has DR of 8/+2 ? "Ash's first shot hit and did 3 damage out of 10 rolled damage +1 (Favoured Enemy) "
Is that what that means? (since Ash's attacks act as +1 weapons)

Ash shouldn't have been flatfooted, would he? He shot first.
I sent an email Kal - let me know if you don't get it, it has the info you told me about the Shotgun Fanning


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 27, 2002)

OOC-Technically you shouldn't have been allowed to ready an action. 

Ash lets rip with a barrage of shells, two of which deflect off the creatures metallic skin and the third of which it dodges. (Rolls, 16,14,11, All Miss)

Black Mage's spell shrieks forward but has little effect on the running fiery metal that coats the skeleton. (3 4 5 3 Damage each reduced to 0 or less by Hardness). 

Filia jumps at  Nath attempting to bite the blazing skelton but unable to penetrate its metal coating (10 Rolled, Miss), a swung claw is nimbly dodged by the skeleton, the second claw connects but fails to do any damage (3,18,Miss,Hit, Damage 4, Reduced to 2 and then negated by Hardness).  The two wing slaps are dodged around by the skelton but it gets slammed by Filia's tail with a crunch. (6,2,20, Miss,Miss,Hit 16 bludgeoning damage reduced to 11 by hardness.) After each successful attack fire flares from the skeleton but it doesn't seem to have any effect on the dragon.

Yuna casts Sanctuary on herself. 

Samanosuke charges the creature with his electrically crackling sword and slashes at the creature delivering a hit unfortunately the swords force of impact seems to have little effect on the creature leaving only the crackling electricity to harm the burning creature. (19 rolled, Hit, 11 Slashing Damage, Halved to 5 and negated by hardness, 3 points of electrity damage done.) Sparks fly from the creature as it is hit burning Samanosuke for 13 points of fire damage.

Deedlit raises her bow to shoot at the creature but it dances out of the way with almost supernatural speed. (2 rolled, miss)

Dalamar moves behind the front line fighters.

Nath pauses for a moment 

" Why In This Place of Burning Rock 
  A Place Where Unwelcome Are All Not of Diabolic Stock
 Do You Seek to War 
 With the Guardian of the Door? "

And then swings his flaming sword at Samanosuke in a flurry of quick but precise movements,  carving a fine but dangerous burning line along Samanosukes chest before delivering a more minor blow to Samanosukes arm. (Rolls 19,13,Threat,Thread,13,5,Confirm,Fail to Confirm. Damage 23 points of piercing damage + 1 point of fire damage, followed by 10 points of piercing damage and 6 points of fire damage, 40 in total). Also flame spreads from the more minor wound setting Samanosuke's sleave on fire. (2 Fort Save, 10,19 Rolled, Fail and Pass)

Back to Ash


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 27, 2002)

OOC-Technically you shouldn't have been allowed to ready an action. 

Ash lets rip with a barrage of shells, two of which deflect off the creatures metallic skin and the third of which it dodges. (Rolls, 16,14,11, All Miss)

Black Mage's spell shrieks forward but has little effect on the running fiery metal that coats the skeleton. (3 4 5 3 Damage each reduced to 0 or less by Hardness). 

Filia jumps at  Nath attempting to bite the blazing skelton but unable to penetrate its metal coating (10 Rolled, Miss), a swung claw is nimbly dodged by the skeleton, the second claw connects but fails to do any damage (3,18,Miss,Hit, Damage 4, Reduced to 2 and then negated by Hardness).  The two wing slaps are dodged around by the skelton but it gets slammed by Filia's tail with a crunch. (6,2,20, Miss,Miss,Hit 16 bludgeoning damage reduced to 11 by hardness.) After each successful attack fire flares from the skeleton but it doesn't seem to have any effect on the dragon.

Yuna casts Sanctuary on herself. 

Samanosuke charges the creature with his electrically crackling sword and slashes at the creature delivering a hit unfortunately the swords force of impact seems to have little effect on the creature leaving only the crackling electricity to harm the burning creature. (19 rolled, Hit, 11 Slashing Damage, Halved to 5 and negated by hardness, 3 points of electrity damage done.) Sparks fly from the creature as it is hit burning Samanosuke for 13 points of fire damage.

Deedlit raises her bow to shoot at the creature but it dances out of the way with almost supernatural speed. (2 rolled, miss)

Dalamar moves behind the front line fighters.

Nath pauses for a moment 

" Why In This Place of Burning Rock 
  A Place Where Unwelcome Are All Not of Diabolic Stock
 Do You Seek to War 
 With the Guardian of the Door? "

And then swings his flaming sword at Samanosuke in a flurry of quick but precise movements,  carving a fine but dangerous burning line along Samanosukes chest before delivering a more minor blow to Samanosukes arm. (Rolls 19,13,Threat,Thread,13,5,Confirm,Fail to Confirm. Damage 23 points of piercing damage + 1 point of fire damage, followed by 10 points of piercing damage and 6 points of fire damage, 40 in total). Also flame spreads from the more minor wound setting Samanosuke's sleave on fire. (2 Fort Save, 10,19 Rolled, Fail and Pass)

Back to Ash


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 27, 2002)

Alright I thought I was dead but it doesn't look THAT bad just yet.

10 points of cold damage
21 points of electric damage
33 points of piercing weapon damage
7   points of fire damage

71 points of damage. I stand with 13 hit points remaining. Thank god I checked, I was about to assume I was dead.

Alright, this thing is a poet... and it is handing me my ass... so...

IC:

"You speak eloquently demon. By the calling itself... I suspect you are one of one of Guildenstern's creations. I cannot allow you to exist, I will see your life severed now!"

Edited out my attack. Samanosuke is at 0 health, Kal informed me that I took 13 additional points of fire damage. I'm opting to not take my partial action and try and stay at 0, hoping the creature ignores me.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Nath pauses for a moment
> 
> " Why In This Place of Burning Rock
> A Place Where Unwelcome Are All Not of Diabolic Stock
> ...



"Wait a minute, Chuckles.

Are you sayin' we got a CHOICE?

We aren't looking to War - we're lookin' to blow this taco stand - "This Place of Burning Rock.""









*OOC:*


 So it looks like this behemoth has a special DR that halves all damage and requires at least a +2 to overcome.
It also has Hardness? I thought that was for objects?   Add on the fire attack that does massive damage, but isn't affected by DR or SR, and that's one bad mamma-jamma.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 27, 2002)

Nath hums out a reply.

" The Noble Hid Within 
   The Bottom Still Free of Sin
   The Upper Layers Turned to Dark 
   But at the Top There is a Portal To Safey Harks 
 "


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *[color=sky blue]"Ash, Black Mage, remember to stay close to me!" [/color] *



Ash replied to her at the time, "Sorry, babe - don't trust that magic stuff.
Just good solid American technology."
Then he launched his shotgun blasts last round.









*OOC:*


 sorry I missed that - got it on a re-read.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Nath hums out a reply.
> 
> " The Noble Hid Within
> The Bottom Still Free of Sin
> ...



"Well, lunkhead - We're lookin' to "Hide Within" from all this Sin.

Or that Portal outta here sounds good : how do we get to the top of these 'Upper Layers'? "

Ash will delay his attack until after the hell-skell acts.
If it attacks, he will return with both barrels.

Ash's wounds seem less grevious less a few seconds ago. (Fast Healing 1 each round)


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 27, 2002)

"I apologize for this misunderstanding.  One rather boneheaded party member attacked you, and the rest followed up because we mistakenly trusted his judgement.  I would very much like to find this portal."


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 27, 2002)

Filia attempts to manouvre to place herself between Samonosuke and the undead holding off her attack to see if it will stop attacking.

(She will attack back if it attacks her or anyone else)


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *"I apologize for this misunderstanding.  One rather boneheaded party member attacked you, and the rest followed up because we mistakenly trusted his judgement.  I would very much like to find this portal." *











*OOC:*


 i almost posted in-character on this, but i have to agree with the guy who said this a long time ago: 
I really didn't think Deedlit was such a bitch in RoLW.


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 29, 2002)

OOC: She's just trying to act as a peacemaker here, and avoid the death of us all.  Besides, I don't think you've seen Deedlit angry.


----------



## graydoom (Oct 29, 2002)

Upon hearing of the portal, Black Mage says, "Oooooh, a portal! Sounds like fun, maybe we can get to a place that isn't already burnt!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 29, 2002)

[color=sky blue]Yuna nods and let's the skeleton answer the group's questions, meanwhile attending to Samonosuke's wounds, casting Cure 4 on him.[/color]

(Converting my Dismissal to Cure Serious Wounds to heal 4d8+7 damage on Samonosuke.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 30, 2002)

Yuna cures Samanosuke of 30 Hit Points of Damage. 

Nath chants

" If Peace You Sought 
  Why Upon Me Harm You Brought ? 
   Bound by Arch-Devil's Chains 
   I desired no more Pains."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 30, 2002)

Ash is beside himself with incredulity at the question.
"Cause you're DEAD, death-breath!
You got glowing red demon-eyes, and shoot fire, blah blah blah -  
do you expect people to think you're selling encyclopedias down here in HELL?"


----------



## Deedlit (Oct 30, 2002)

"Well, Ash isn't the most trusting when it came to undead, and seeing as how everything else in hell tried to kill us, he took the initiave.  Ash does not speak for all of us, though."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 1, 2002)

" So you travel the planes forged of Ideals   
   Without way to tell the woes from weals ?"


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 1, 2002)

"No, we just have the bad luck of always winding up in planes where someone wants to kill us for no reason, and we run to another plane, hoping it's not so hostile."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 1, 2002)

" My question you seek to avoid
  But of wisdom I am not so devoid
  Answer that which I put to thee
 And I may be able to help you flee"


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 1, 2002)

Filia thinks for a moment then spouts her own poetry.
"Crossing planes without thought we have done,
From many things we have run,
Knowledge of where safety lies,
would be nice before someone dies."

She pauses and then continues.

"A way to tell woe from weal,
that would be ideal,
otherwise knowledge of how to escape these ideals,
this would be great instead of making us meals."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 2, 2002)

Ash looks at Filia, then Nath, and says ""Uh - ya!
What She said.

So......  when can we get to that fleeing from this Plane of Ideals?

And by the way - what Arch-Devil Chained ya?
Maybe some of us can break ya out - a looker like you is bound to be all the rage at parties."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 2, 2002)

" The One Called Bel, now holds me
   though the One Far Below can unchain Any
   Alas weal from woe I cannot help you tell 
   but I thought such knowledge was a simple spell 
   If you seek escape step within 
   The first is from of the taint that beset fair Xinankin
   At the top the way to freedom is 
   Between are a those who would bestow Death's Kiss  
   Ah to be free, bound to eternal agony
   And cursed 
   To speak in verse 
   It limits the help I would give to thee
   As you must see 
"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2002)

OoC: Knowledge (the Planes) and (Arcana) to try recognize the names bestowers of Death's Kiss.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 2, 2002)

His knowledge of Arcana and the Planes do not help Dalamar, but he remembers an old folk legend involving a Vampire, who was said to bestow Death's Kiss.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2002)

"The Death Kisser might be a vampire, but one in Hell doesn't really make sense."
Clearing his throat, Dalamar tries to cite some verses.
"Before we end this game,
will you share your full name?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 2, 2002)

*Ash*



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *" And cursed
> To speak in verse
> It limits the help I would give to thee
> As you must see " *



Ash is confused, and visibly blinks.

"Oh, yeah - I'm seeing it like a spotlight in my face."  

"Good thing you guys understand this joker."

He says to himself, frustrated: "So many words!
Why'd it have to be so many damned words.

They remind me of those Wise Men - so full of fancy phrases and mumbo-jumbo...

...all the stuff that got me INTO this mess in the first place!"
grrrrr...


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 2, 2002)

" In this place Burning Nath is my name, 
  Long ago I was Lord Nathaniel Eondar of Xinankin, 
  A city gloriously free, before the Devils came 
  To save my people, I attempted a deal with those of Dark Kin 
  It was a dangerous game 
  And now I pay for my Sin "


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 10, 2002)

"So we can go through this door without harassment from you or anyone else and not be bothered inside until we decide to go upwards towards freedom?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 10, 2002)

" Your words ring true
   you may do as you wish to do "


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

Ash stupidly brushes past the gate-watchdog from Hell, saying. "Alright. Yeah, great great.  Get the fugh outta my face. 

He turns around, looks at the others and says, "You wanna stick around this hell-hole, or you wanna get outta here? 
Are you with me?!"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2002)

"I'm not following you, Ash. I'm trying to get out. But unfortunately our journeys are linked for the time being."
Dalamar then moves after Ash. He makes a slight bow to Nath as he passes the skeleton.


----------



## graydoom (Nov 11, 2002)

Black Mage excitedly scurries past Nath and tries to open the door.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 11, 2002)

Nath turns and faces Ash, his eyes flaring red with rage. 

"  You are rude and uncouth 
    As brash as I was within my youth 
    You're foolishhness makes fate uncertain
    Explain why you should pass through this curtain!" 

As Dalamar attempts to enter the tower, he finds himself repelled from the entry and a gentle voice speaks 

" You are bathed in Sin "


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 11, 2002)

Samanosuke approaches Nath.

"I am Samanosuke Akechi. I tell you my name, not to be taken lightly. I destroyed the king of the Devil's on my world, and I attempted to slay Nobunaga Oda. I am in possession of the Guantlet of Ogres. I am a man of honor, and I am kept away from my home."

Samanosuke puts away Arashi Shipuu and stands before Nath with his solemn face...

"Ash is a fool, who, although fighting on the side of good, is of selfish intentions. Dalamar, I suspect, is a man who serves passion and lust instead of goodness and honor. I ask you friend, would I be permitted to pass through the gate? If so, then may I take responsibility for Ash's actions. I will help his foolish self find guidance. I will do the same for Yumemaru, if it is allowed. I will take responsibility for them and their nature so long as I am the one to make a sacrifice."

OOC: Samanosuke is promising that he will take responsibility for Ash and Black Mage, should they commit any acts of evil while under Nath's jurisdiction. I know it's foolish, but I'm pretty sure that Samanosuke would be willing to do it, based on his character.


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 11, 2002)

"Pass through this curtain,
That I really want to do,
That much is certain,
If you'll let me, I bid you ado."


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 11, 2002)

"While Dalamar is perhaps evil, though I think he is only misguided by darkness, he is not foolish, and will do no evil acts when surrounded by heroes.  His knowledge has been of great help to us, and he has saved his world before.  Though I highly doubt he will act evil, if he does, I take responsibilty for the deeds he will do." Deedlit says, taking a cue from Samonsuke, and not wanting to lose the elf who while dark in spirit, has become one of her closest friends in this group.  Besides, without his knowledge, we wouldn't stand a chance in whatever plane we wound up in next.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 12, 2002)

Nath looks at Samanosuke appraisingly and then speaks 

" You, I trust oh noble knight, 
   Staid though you be, 
   You feel right

    The secret you see 
    Warded in Good
    Then may the fake 
    Pass the Guardian of Sealed Wood

   For the Fool your oath I take "


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2002)

"Interesting wall. Like a _Repel Wood_ spell ending here, except it works on those of evil core. Interesting indeed."
Dalamar tries the repel field with his hands to see if there are any holes. Doing that, he also thinks.
_I did a good impression on Deedlit it seems. Now if I could just get through this doorway, I could try to keep it. Untill I don't need it._


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2002)

Samanosuke will proceed through the door to scout.


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 13, 2002)

Filia will follow Samonosuke through the door.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 13, 2002)

[color=sky blue]"Yes, shelter would be nice.  Deedlit and I can summon some companions later on to help us inside the tower."[/color]


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 13, 2002)

Try as they might neither Black Mage nor Dalamar can find a hole in the wall, but Nath is looking at Filia, Deedlit and Yuna in an almost expectant manner, if flaming eyes and a jawbone could be expectant.


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 13, 2002)

Deedlit takes note of Nath's look, and coolly ignores it.  She does not go in, as while she does want shelter, leaving for another plane without the help of Black Mage and Dalamar would probably result in doom.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2002)

What does the inside of the tower look like?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *"  You are rude and uncouth
> As brash as I was within my youth
> You're foolishhness makes fate uncertain
> Explain why you should pass through this curtain!" *



"Cause I want to get back to my world!
I been torn outta space, outta time, and into Hell!

All because I stopped the Necronomicon's evils from taking over Earth.

Now I'm getting manners lessons from a flaming demon-skeleton in South Central Gehenna who could give Shakespeare some lessons in rhyme... 

maybe you tell me why I should be Diplomatic?
The last time I was, King Arthur put me in chains as soon as look at me."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 14, 2002)

" Gehenna is a rather different plane 
   And perhaps diplomacy you should try
   because your rudeness may cause pain "

Nath still looks at Deedlit, Yuna and Filia expectantly and then looks at Dalamar and Black Mage, as if trying to express some point.

Samonosuke finds that the inside of the tower is basically an empty circulear enclosure larger inside than out, the only significant things are a staircase leading up to a floor above, but the air inside feels healthy and clean. There's also a pile of wood in the corner of the room.


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 14, 2002)

ooc: Kal, did you miss my last 2 posts?


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 14, 2002)

OOC- First one, no , just no way to react that is immediately apparent while keeping to rhyme.  

Second one, yes, but all it changes is that Filia would see the same inside as Samanosuke does. (To clarify Nath would still give the same expectant look )


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 16, 2002)

*Ash retorts:*



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *" Gehenna is a rather different plane
> And perhaps diplomacy you should try
> because your rudeness may cause pain "*



"Life IS pain, chuckles.
Anyone that tells ya otherwise is tryin ta sell you something.

When dealing with Deadites and medeival life, I haven't found diplomacy to be high on the list of things I need to survive.

Other things have been more important, in my experience."

Ash pats the barrell of his Remington.


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 16, 2002)

Deedlit giggles at Ash's comment, wondering how the human could be so dumb.  "If you used some diplomacy, maybe you wouldn't be almost dead from Nath's attack" She commented, then began to ponder what this Gehenna place was, though she was certain Dalamar knew, and how to convince burning Nath to let him and Black Mage in.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2002)

"On this, I agree partly with Ash. Life IS pain, at least for some of us..."
Dalamar's hand strays over his chest before he pulls it back to his side.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 16, 2002)

Samanosuke will step outside of the tower and try and figure out what Nath's look is supposed to be interpreted as. If it is hostile... well if...


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 17, 2002)

Samanosuke cannot figure out what Nath means but he can tell the intentions aren't hostile.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 17, 2002)

Deedlit said:
			
		

> *Deedlit giggles at Ash's comment, wondering how the human could be so dumb.  "If you used some diplomacy, maybe you wouldn't be almost dead from Nath's attack"  *











*OOC:*


 Just so you guys who haven't seen any of the Evil Dead films know, Ash IS a "dummy".

He's a somewhat-good-hearted blowhard from the future, who's dull as a butter knife and misses the obvious, but who's character is so indominatable that he fights on while everyone else turns to goo around him from the attacks of Evil.

So your continual efforts to paint him as anything else is kind of stating the obvious.
It'd be a pleasant change to hear something different, kind of like the giggling comment would be nice, if not followed by the backhand.  LOL

And Diplomacy might be a good thing for 21st century Earth, but every PC in this adventure valuing it so high strains my believability.  







Ash responds to the foxy elf's melodious laugh, "Nice to see you got a sense of humor, toots.
I was beginning to think you were a special kind of elf, with built-in humor-resistance instead of spells.  

And ole Ash is far from 'almost dead' : I'm already almost recovered from Nathy's flame.  (ooc 21 points, healed some thru Fast Healing by now)

I was MUCH closer to dead after Hellian's minstrations....  

Lemme tend to that, tho-"  Ash takes out a Healing Paste and applies it to himself comically-seductively, while blowing kisses at Deedlit, licking his lips and moaning with pleasure as it makes him all better.  

(how comical do I have to be to get a laugh? )


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 17, 2002)

*OOC:*


I've said it before Reaper, I get your intentions. I've seen all of the Evil Dead movies... but I'm not one to state "LOL" or any other messageboard blasphemy. Also, as far as my current character goes I need a change. Samanosuke is a loner at heart and would be more likely to say, "Ash, Filia, and Deedlit, go search for a key. Yumemaru, please stay here with Dalamary and maintain your secrecy as long as possible. I will go ahead and catch up with that foul demon that has the princess..."

So understand that I'm sticking with my character because he's especially good for the situation we are currently in. He's been to "Hell" before, albeit a different one. He's killed the "king of demons" although that one was by far weaker than a balor, and even then he had the aid of an accursed weapon which was discarded after his first accidental transformation into the prince of ogres.

If we make it full circle and a couple characters split off, I'll go with "Vash the Stampede" which was my original character concept. He would actually be very easy to do... (shot on the run + a nice six shooter + diplomacy + expertise maxed out at all times on a relatively normal fighter or such...). Vash would laugh out loud, and likely get punched in the face for it. He would be a better contrast, but you must understand that you and black mage are the only two "comedic" characters in the group. Filia could be comedic... but it kind of requires her to play off of someone (AKA: Sollir's possible sequel character).

Also... your character is a little freekish IMO. I'm not sure how you got "that" interpretation for Ash. Honestly I would have figured him for a guy with really good saving throws + tons of class skills.







Samanosuke asks, "Nath, could this magic be dispelled by my weapon? Unlocked with a key or spell? Are there any creatures bound to the spell that can be destroyed to unlock the gate?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 17, 2002)

*OOC:*


 thanks for the feedback, CS.
i guess you really responded to my last *winking* comment.

But in general, I think it's a great idea to swap character impressions, and ooc thoughts about the Heroic characters we've gotten together in this unique thread.
The worst thing we can do is be silent.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 17, 2002)

" To Dispel the Guard upon this Place 
  You'd need to be mightier than the fiendish race. 
  But there is a way to open door
  A key based on guardian's flaw 
  Hidden in what ward desires to see
  Then past here may evil flee. "


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2002)

Dalamar shudders as he sees Ash apply the healing salve.

"'Hidden in what ward desires to see...' and earlier you said 
'Warded in Good 
Then may the fake 
Pass the Guardian of Sealed Wood'. 
That means that for me and Black Mage to pass the doorway, we need to be covered in good. How that is done, I don't know. Perhaps if one you 'good guys' accompanied us in touching range, the ward would be fooled."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

*Ash gets in his most FAMOUS line finally:*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Perhaps if one you 'good guys' accompanied us in touching range, the ward would be fooled." *



"Good.... Bad.... I'm the guy with the gun."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Oh, you could NOT have set up Ash's most popular line ANY better!
Kudos, Dal, and thanks. 
It's like scenes and dialogue have fallen into place almost perfectly for me to fit in classic Ash lines so far in this adventure.


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 18, 2002)

"Well, it can't hurt to try, can it." Deedlit says, ready to see if this works.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 18, 2002)

*OoC:* You're welcome reaper. The more you bring out of Ash, the more I feel like I should watch the movies.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 18, 2002)

Dalamar is still prevented from entering even escorted by Deedlit.

Nath sighs

"A Ward
  To Guard
  Just Cast  
  In Past "


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2002)

[Kal missed this...]

Samanosuke asks, "Nath, could this magic be dispelled by my weapon? Unlocked with a key or spell? Are there any creatures bound to the spell that can be destroyed to unlock the gate?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 19, 2002)

Actually CS if you look up you'd see this:



> " To Dispel the Guard upon this Place
> You'd need to be mightier than the fiendish race.
> But there is a way to open door
> A key based on guardian's flaw
> ...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 19, 2002)

"A Ward... Cast in Past... We need a spell! A _protection from_ or _magic circle against evil_!"
Dalamar turns around to face Yuna.
"Is your spell still active? We don't need a _person_ of good, but a _spell_ of good."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2002)

Samanosuke rather bruntly assumes that since the creature said, "You'd need to be mightier than the fiendish race. " that means his guantlet should be able to pierce the magic barrier. He goes forwards and tries a variety of known sword-key techniques.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 20, 2002)

Samanosukes attempts meet with failure.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2002)

Yep... just doing what I think my character would do.

Hrm... probably next someone would be kidnapped and a chase would start... resulting in the discovery of a key...

(Don't give Kalanyr Ideas!)


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 22, 2002)

Nath nods at Dalamar

" The answer given is right  
   even if your path is not light "


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2002)

"Well thank you, oh Burning Guardian."
Dalamar bows for Nath.


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 24, 2002)

"Out of that spell I am
We may be in a jam."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2002)

"So we need to rest to get the spell. But to get to a place where we can rest we need the spell. Splendid."


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 25, 2002)

OOC- Since Sollir isn't here but Yuna still has an active Magic Circle against evil I'll assume she escorts you in.

You all enter the tower and find it exactly as previously described what do you do now ?


----------



## Deedlit (Nov 25, 2002)

Deedlit, tired from the many recent battles, and drained of much of her magical energy, looks around for a comfortable place to sleep.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2002)

Check my gauntlet to see how much power it has absorbed from the demons. I guess that would be an hour or so of focusing, and then Samanosuke will search the perimeter for a shrine box or mirror shrine to check on the guantlet's development.

After the results of such I'll inform you of my next actions... 

(Search +4 if a check is required)


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 25, 2002)

Filia tries to find a place big enough for her to rest.  She then gets some sleep after discussing watches.(She'll take 3rd)


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2002)

Dalamar finds himself a spot to rest at. After refreshing himself, he will memorize his spells.

OoC: Will update my list of memorized spells at the OoC topic tomorrow


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 26, 2002)

Ash harumphs at their progress being slowed for sleep and recovery. (an In-Character  )

"Well, I guess this horse-blanket DID come in handy after all....  guess I should thank Shiela if I ever get to see her again."

A memory passes thru his mind. 
He shudders involuntarily, then sits down for some shut eye before his watch (he'll take 2nd).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 27, 2002)

(whoops, back now, should be able to post more often)

[color=sky blue]Yuna, seeing that she is among friends, finds a place to rest, nearly collapsing from exhaustion and excitement of the day.[/color]


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 1, 2002)

OOC- Ok you each recieve 7650 XP, sufficient to level you, if you want to switch characters catch me in chat or post in the OOC thread.   
I'll post Nath's stats when I get home since I don't have  them here. 


*Begin Obligatory Dream Scene* 

You each find yourselves in a burning city as screaming denizens of the Abyss invade tearing down stone and throwing destructive magic at buildings and civilians, the very air around the city seems thin as if it is losing its grip on reality.  

In the middle of this chaos you see a noble man dressed in armour of finest elven make wielding a sword laced with flames, he stands against the demonic hordes buying his people time to flee, he mows through the lesser demons, but a 16' tall figure wreathed in flame approaches, laying waste to all it passes using only it's fists. 

"Now you fall, Nathaniel, nothing can save you from the Abyss now pathetic Guardian!"

As the huge demon closes in a voice from the air whispers : 

"Pledge yourself to us and we will save your people. " 

Nathaniel seems distressed, before nodding to the air and suddenly all goes flaming red.

*End Obligatory Dream scene*


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 1, 2002)

"How horrible." Deedlit whispered softly, not having wanted such a nightmare at all.  She couldn't help but admire the dream's version of Nath, sacrificing himself for others, and wondered if this was anything like how Nath really became an undead


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

OOC- Sorry CS forgot about your question. 

In the corner of the room there is a shrine. 

(Knowledge (Religion) DC 30 for further information about who the patron of the shrine is)

2700 Soul Points.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2002)

Thats just fine. It will take me till mid-week to update my character. I was WAY too busy/not-asleep this long weekend.


----------



## graydoom (Dec 2, 2002)

Upon Dalamar figuring out how to enter the tower, Black Mage happily enters, as he had been stumped, and was getting tired.

Once inside the tower, Black Mage gets some rest, deciding that, like many other things, taking the watches is for the fighter-types to do. As he sleeps and dreams, he realizes new applications for that most wonderful of forces, fire.

ooc: I'll try to update my spells known/memorized as soon as I can, but I've been far too busy lately, and for some reason have been occasionally unable to post .


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2002)

"It reminded me of my _shalafi_ somewhat. He gave himself for eternal torment to save our world..."
Dalamar muses out loud and then continues in his own mind.
_Of course, he was going to take over it himself. But that's beside the point, isn't it._


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 3, 2002)

"So, it wasn't just a dream, more of a vision then.  No, it was real."  Deedlit responded, hearing Dalamar describe the events that had occured in what she thought was only her dream.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

Dalamar = DW mentioned something about a mage class from elements of magic if you give me the details of the necessary changes to look over it should be ok.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 11, 2002)

ooc: _Filia is almost ready to go...how about the rest of you?_


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 11, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I'll re-calculate Ash's possessions tonight -
I don't think I really have almost anything.

When I first made him, I was stretching it trying to emulate real-world weapons and such, so I kinda didn't want to go too far with the initial possessions.

Kal - can I have your leave to look into non-magical equipment to equip Ash now? (and if he could find the fortune of acquiring some Gnomish Artificer weapons and equipment to make up for the loss of magic items, that would be wonderful some day

It certainly would emulate modern-day technology.)


----------



## Deedlit (Dec 16, 2002)

OOC: While I'm sure you are already aware of this Kalanyr, if you are using this thread to keep track of who is done, note that Deedlit's "advancement" has been finished for a while.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

OOC: Samano's has been done as well. I think that I'll leave the soul rules as I originally had them +Green Souls, +1 Hp recovered per soul absorbed -if that's not too odd.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 23, 2002)

*OOC:*


 i updated Ash.
I'll run some of the Artificer things by you later, and you tell me if they're OK.
Example: 
Ash's Metal hand takes up two spots on his person (gloves and bracers). It can cast Endurance, Endure Elements, and maybe Haste at the cost of 1 charge any time he activates them.

I'll stat and price it out, if you'll allow it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 29, 2002)

Forsakers forsake magic, therefore I would guess they would forsake such gizmos as duplicate its effects therefore although you can have it it will have its normal effects on a forsaker if you use it.

Black Mages stats could use an update as could Dalamar's when you two get around to it please.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 31, 2002)

If you just say "NO" to me, I'd accept that, but here's the text from Magic of Faerun re: Artificers ; 


> A gnome artificer has the ability to craft nonmagical devices that duplicate the effects of certain spells.
> Rather than using magic to accomplish this, he uses his knowledge of pistons, gears, lenses, and other simple mechanical inventions.



 I don't read how that would compromise a Forsaker - 
Ash is from the future, and I'm trying to emulate the benefits that technology might provide him.
I don't think I've spent almost any money on making my character, whereas many others have spent quite a bit to better suit their character's abilities.

But even with that being the case, I understand if you say no.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2003)

OOC - I am going to have to say no for the sake of balance, forsakers gain, inherent ability bonuses, really high Spell Resistance, Damage Reduction and Fast healing, all this and magic seems a tad to much to me.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 29, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi kal.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 9, 2003)

are we planning on continuing this game?


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 9, 2003)

I am, but I'm still waiting on Dalamar and Black Mage, I guess I'll give them 2 days from now and then move on without them.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 13, 2003)

[color=sky blue]While the group was resting Yuna felt something in her mind, a sort of force attacking her head...after trying to resist...she succumbs.  Slowly and steadily getting up from her position, see appears to be in a dream-like state, a trance as she quietly walks out of the room...and further into the tower.

By the time the rest wake up, she is gone...[/color]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

GrayDoom has pulled out.  

So its time to move on. 

Please post your characters actions.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 14, 2003)

_Filia wakes up, looking more powerful than when she went to sleep.  She looks around the room._

"Where did the mages and Yuna go?"


----------



## Deedlit (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC: Is Dal gone, or not?  It will be hard to manage without blackmage, I hope Filia and Xellos' banter will provide some good comic relief, as without blackmage, this game could be sorely lacking in it.

IC: "I haven't the slightest idea." Deedlit responded, clearly as confused by this situation as Filia was.  It didn't look good, that was for sure.  Three of them had falllen already, and she was worried, a rare emotion for her, as only when Kardis was revived had her chances seemed so bleak.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC- Dalamar is still around he's just having trouble getting enough time to update his character.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2003)

*OoDalamar:* And it's finally done! I even actually forgot about it for a while. Can you believe it?  

*IDalamar:* Dalamar gets up from the corner he had went to sleep in.
"I'm still here, unfortunately."
He then gets his spellbook out and starts preparing his spells for the day.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2003)

(Kalanyr, are you sure you want to continue with this game? The delay really killed any motivations I had. I'm out of this game either way.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 18, 2003)

I did as of the time I was waiting for everyone to level up, and I'm still interested but I think I'll check how many players we still have first. 

So how many players do we have left ?


----------



## Deedlit (Feb 18, 2003)

I"m still playing, and will not drop out as long as there is a DM interested in running it, even if recruitment needs to start up again.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 18, 2003)

recruiting again is an interesting proposition..... as long as they have seen Evil Dead/Army of Darkness.  

I'm still in, I guess.
It doesn't seem like my portrayal and use of pictures and sounds from the Evil Dead series for Ash are appreciated, though, and I don't know if there's anyone left who knows of him, so whether I'm in is I guess dependant on what fans there are of Ash playing, and whether or not you want me to play...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 18, 2003)

Still here...


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 18, 2003)

Still here despite the long time it took me to level and class-change my char. 

And don't you dare drop out reaper, I haven't seen Evil Dead/Army of Darkness but I still enjoyed the pics, sounds and Ash in general.


----------



## Deedlit (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd like you to stay in as well, Reaper.  While I'm not familiar with Ash, your roleplaying and the pictures have made this game a better one.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 25, 2003)

OK, fair enough.

Thanks for the votes - I'll stay in if the adventure goes forward.
Do we have an ETA?
Or a description of what we'd be waiting for before we start back?


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 13, 2003)

I believe that we are waiting for someone to post, I'm not sure who should be posting at the moment, though.


----------



## Deedlit (Mar 24, 2003)

Deedlit began looking around, at the spots where Yuna, Samanosuke, and Black Mage once inhabited.  Out of the 8 who had been transported to the plane of faerie for this hunt, only half of the group were left.  "I have no plans to just stay here, while the rest of us disappear as well." Deedlit said arrogantly and stormed off up the stairs, hoping that they wouldn't keep vanishing there as well.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 25, 2003)

Deedlit storms up the stairs.  

*and now I'm gonna wait till I here what the rest of you do*


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 25, 2003)

Filia snakes her way up after Deedlit giving one last look back at the part of the group left below.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2003)

_She reminds me of myself from when I was young. A bit._
Dalamar thinks to himself as he walks after the two women.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 4, 2003)

Ash hoists his shotgun back in the holdster strapped to his back, and sighs:
"Ayup - no sense in hangin' around this place - it's deader than a graveyard in here."

Ash - never one to ignore the fairer sex - follows Deedlit's tail on up the stairs.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 5, 2003)

The group walks up the stairs and find the next level, a long corridor with rooms on either side, at the top of the stairs, a young man is sitting playing a harp, as Deedlit storms in he raises an eyebrow 

"Do you normally barge in like this ? "


----------



## Deedlit (Apr 6, 2003)

Deedlit blushed, quite embarassed by how stupid she was.  For whatever reason, she had overlooked completely the possibility of others seeking shelter in this building.  "Sorry." She responded, and after a bit of a pause, began to explain.  "Well, where we were staying in this building, my group was suddenly disappearing, and the outside is hell, so we figured we might as well try exploring around." The Lodoss elf explained, in an attempt to not make her and the other Heroes of the Worlds that were coming up behind her look like complete idiots.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2003)

"And you look out of place for a place like this. Why are you here?"
Dalamar stops a few steps behind Deedlit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *The group walks up the stairs and find the next level, a long corridor with rooms on either side, at the top of the stairs, a young man is sitting playing a harp, as Deedlit storms in he raises an eyebrow
> 
> "Do you normally barge in like this ? " *



Ash deadpanly replies, 
"Well, Hello Mr. FancyPants."


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

"To answer your question, we've done this a time or two.  Now who are you?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 9, 2003)

" I am Alexender, [sarcasm]welcome[/sarcasm] to my humble abode, [under breath]you'd think setting up shop in hell would stop the great crashers wouldn't you? But no,not them. [/under breath]"

Looking at Ash

"Hello to you too, Rude Uncouth Simpleton. "


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 13, 2003)

*Bump*


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 14, 2003)

"Shop?  Did you say you have a shop here?  What do you sell?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 15, 2003)

"Just an expression I picked up from a backwater world. No shop here. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 15, 2003)

_Filia looks a little sad at there not being a shop._"Then what do you do here?  Why live here of all places?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 15, 2003)

"No one to bother me, _till now , the devils can't get up from below after all. "_


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2003)

"With the right spells, they could. We were able to enter despite the evil core of some of us."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 16, 2003)

"Devils are incapable of using those spells, without being at least somewhat Risen and such creatures hanging around in Hell long enough to get passed Nath would be killed by the hordes of not so Risen. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 16, 2003)

"Do you know the way out of hell?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2003)

Dalamar pulls up his hood, concealing his face from sight and then speaks with a voice from no emotion can be read.
"Let's carry on, we have wasted enough time already."


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2003)

"Way out of hell? Oh, you know about that hmm ? Oh dear, I think you know a tad too much and I'm hungry as the boss would say 'Bored now!' "

The lyre player drops his harp and stands up and his face changes into something that looks only partially human with two oh so prominent fangs.


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

Dalamar backs away from the minstrel-turned-monster, weaving words into a complex song. Energy glows in his right hand and he throws it. Three missiles of pure force fly from his fingers to strike the fanged attacker.

Ranged touch attack to hit, 3d4+24 force damage.


----------



## Deedlit (May 4, 2003)

"Ancestral spirits that reside in hell, this monster wishes to destroy us, I summon you to make him too wounded to do such a thing." Deedlit chants, a bit surprised by Alexender turning out to be a hungry monster of some sort. 

An ordinary ancestral vengeance spell, 5d6 damage, save DC 17.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 4, 2003)

Filia pulls her mace out of somewhere and moves to bash the monster's head in.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 6, 2003)

Ash pounces into action at the sight of a daemonite, and draws and fires his Remington double-barreled at the beastie, while whirling in close and punching it with his metal-gauntleted piston-powered right hand (+6 to unarmed attacks).









*OOC:*


 I'm going into fantasy-fight rules territory, but I don't see why he realistically couldn't use the gun and punches interchangeably in close-combat fighting, as Ash did in Army of Darkness.
They both have the same attack bonuses (+8/+3, or +6/+6/+1 if using Ambi/TWF) , than tack on +3 when using the metal hand, I'd surmise.
That fighting style seems to be more flavorful, and true to the character. 







"HEEEE-YAHHHH!!!!"


----------



## Kalanyr (May 10, 2003)

Surprise Round 
Alexandre hums a ditto beneath his breath as his hands run through complex gestures that shape some form of arcane energy for even as his spell is woven his speed increases, content with the result from that spell Alexandre hums a mournful  that seems to leach all swiftness from you draining away your speed and ability to move quickly from your limbs he gestures first at Deedlit who feels the sluggish intensify but with a supreme act of will (Will Save 22) shakes the effect off, next Alexandre points at Ash who feels his natural resilence to magic battle against the spell but its just insufficient as the spell shoves through Ash gathers his will to shake of the effect but it proves just insufficient (Will Save 19) as Ash feels the slowness leak into his bones slowing his movements,  next the magic moves onto Filia who easily shakes off the enchantment (Will Save 29), the spell lastly reaches Dalamar who also manages to overcome the effect (Will Save 24). 

Inits: 
Deedlit 24
Alexandre 21 
Filia 20 
Ash 16 
Dalamar 12

Deedlit unleahes her spell and around her gather the ethereal spirits of her ancestors glowing with a mystical light as they shoot towards Alexadre raking the flesh and spirit of the one who dared to transgress against their descendent with horrible claws, causing Alexandre to wail in agony as he suffers 24 points of damage. 

However his wounds begin to heal and as he looks up at Deedlit he spits out blood. 

"That hurt little girl, I'm going to make you suffer for that. " 

He begins a new song that seems to be building towards a crescendo, he moves forward with inhuman speed easily covering the distance between himself and Deedlit before delivering a powerful close fisted strike to the elf for 13 points of damage, his music reaching a crescendo as his blow strikes, it then fades off and begins to build again. 

Filia moves into position and swings her mace at Alexandre's head (Total Attack 26+2 from Flanking with Deedlit) but he ducks under the blow and pops back up smirking his fangs showing. 

"Sorry precious, gonna have to do a LOT better than that."

Ash manages to unleash a shot from his gun (Total Attack Bonus 18-2 for being slowed) which Alexandre twists around his movements almost seeming to blur together. 

"By the gods you people are SLOW! Almost no challenge at all"

Dalamar completes his spell and unleashes a flurry of arcane missiles at Alexandre but the creature weaves around them as easily as he dodged the bullets (Total Attack: 12).

"Hmm, Ya know that looked like it almost could of hurt, to bad you ain't fast enough to hit me."  


Summary
Deedlit 22/35 hp 
Ash 127/127 + Slowed
Filia 88/88
Dalamar 32/32 hp 
Alexandre 24 damange, -X healed.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2003)

Dalamar chants magical words, the tune in disharmony with the flow of magic.

Targeted Dispel at the vampire, bonus +13


----------



## Kalanyr (May 11, 2003)

OOC- Dal is it just me or does this allow you to dispel at 5 extra caster levels relative to a core wizard for a potentially lower cost ? Not to mention granting free access to the equivalent of Greater Dispelling at Level 8. Of course seeing how limited you are in Spell points per day, I'll let this run for a while before I decide it causes major serious mega problems.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2003)

*OoC:* Basically, yes. The cost is that I have to spend skill points on it. Dispel Magic is a skill like any other (ability score Wisdom), except that I have to spend spell points equal to the cost to cast the highest level spell I succesfully dispel.
Yes, it has potential for abuse, especially if taking feats like Skill Focus, but really, how often does dispel get used?


----------



## Darkwolf (May 11, 2003)

Filia swings at Alexandre again


----------



## reapersaurus (May 13, 2003)

"Why you little..."

Ash tries to grab the little speed demon into a Gauntleted Grapple.
(grapple bonus +6+2+3=11)


----------



## Deedlit (May 17, 2003)

Deedlit, ignoring the substainial pain from the attack, draws her rapier and attacks the weird creature.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 18, 2003)

Deedlits rapier lashes out at Alexandre and he seamless ducks under it. (Total Attack: 15)

"Nope, not good enough silly girl"

Alexandre lashes out his fist's flying with disturbing speed, his first blow slamming into Deedlit for 17 points of damage as his second strikes to knock the elf out, for a further 17 points of subdual damage. As Deedlit slumpts to the ground Alexandre grins his fangs displayed prominently. 

"Dinner doesn't taste as good when its dead" 

He then moves towards Dalamar at top speed weaving around the attacks of opportunity he provokes from Ash and Filia (Filia Total Attack:21+2 flanking, Ash Total attack: 19+2 flanking) coming to a halt in front of Dalamar he grins. 

"Wonder what you'll taste like magic man. "

Filia follows after Alexandre and swings her mace at his head (Total Attack: 18+2 flanking) but he casually avoids the blow while remaining focused on Dalamar. 

Ash also follows Alexandre trying to grab him in a grapple (Total Attack Bonus 20+2 flanking+2 partial charge ) but Alexandre slides around the grab. 

"Getting better but still not good enough"

Dalamar focuses his magical energies unleashing a wave at countermagic at Alexandre.

OOC- Does Dispel Magic provoke AoO ? If so I may have to rewrite this part. If not I feel somewhat justified in asking if you think the following changes are over the top, Dispelling will cost you 3 magic points for each +10 bonus or part thereof to the dispel roll to your maximum, no extra costs based on if you succeed or fail though. 

The wave of countermagic washes over Alexandre eliminating several pieces of magic, he visible slows some even though he's still disturbingly fast and his background music continues unmuted. 

"Hmm, guess that leaves me no question at all about who I'm gonna kill next does it magic boy ? That was seriously not part of the plan." 

Alexandre looks up and shouts at the top of his voice  

" MINIONS GET IN HERE NOW!"

You here scrabbling sounds coming from the next room sounds like several people running.

Alexandre's wounds have healed considerably further since several seconds ago.



Summary
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Ash 127/127 + Slowed
Filia 88/88
Dalamar 32/32 hp 
Alexandre 24 damange, -2X healed.

Minion Initiative: 28


----------



## Kalanyr (May 18, 2003)

OOC- This is going a tad slow for my tastes so I'll be enforcing the 48 hour/all post and I update thing again. If you want me to play your character due to some kind of extended absence please let me know. 

Oh and since the scroll Black Mage got was an interesting plot point and he's disappeared, I'll assume Dalamar would have found it near where Black Mage was sleeping.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 18, 2003)

Filia ducks behind the overturned table and depolymorphs


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2003)

"Guess not" Dalamar answers sarcastically.
He takes a step away from Alexandre and recites arcane words with a clear voice. This time, however, his spell is not aimed at the menace looming before him but to bring forth a blade of electricity in his own hand.

*OoC:* Hmm, it seems like an oversight by the book, but nowehere does it say if it provokes AoOs. But judging from the fact that it duplicates what used to be a spell I'd say it does and then Dalamar took a 5ft. step back before using the skill.
I also noticed that I need to douple check my spell lists, I have ones that I shouldn't have access to (Wall of Force and some others, haven't used any of those yet though).


----------



## Deedlit (May 18, 2003)

Deedlit continues to lie down on the floor, motionless but not losing hit points, and still breathing


----------



## Kalanyr (May 23, 2003)

A door flys open and a group of four more fanged rather ugly looking humanoids rush in.

Alexandre motions for the minions to attack as he unleashes a barrage of blows at Dalamar landing a solid punch to the head (14 damage) and another to the jaw (12 damage) the music rising to a roaring pitch as he connects before sinking back and slowly it begins  to build  to a monumental level.

Filia moves behind a table and changes to her draconic form. 

Dalamar takes another step back leaving a mere 5' between him and the wall as he conjures his blade of electrical force into existance. 

Ash again tries to grab Alexandre, provoking an attack of opportunity from the grapple attempt, which fails to connect, Ash's grapple attempt however is more successful (Total Touch Attack: 27 Touch )and he manages to wrestle Alexandre to the ground (Opposed Grapple Check: 28 vs  21 Grapple Initiated).

Commence Next Round

The Minions bare their fangs in bloodlust and rush at the gold dragon who has appeared, however only 1 manages to connect , landing a blow for 13 damage and that is soley because of the momentum of the its wild charge. (18/21/18/13 Total Attacks)

Alexande forcefully rearanges the grapple so he has the upperhand and grins (24 vs 23 opposed grapple check) "Hugging a vampire, you ARE stupid" as his fangs head straight for Ash's neck (Opposed Grapple Checks 34 vs 12) Alexandre sinks his teeth into Ash's neck and sucks out Ash's blood (dealing 3 points of temporary constitution damage). 

Summary
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Ash 113/113 + Slowed + Con 21/24
Filia (Dragon Form) 88/88
Dalamar 6/32 hp 
Alexandre 24 damange, -4X healed.

Minion Initiative: 28


----------



## Darkwolf (May 23, 2003)

Filia lets loose a blast of fire trying to hit as many vampire minions around her as possible

ooc: 40 ft cone, 3d10 dam, 1d4+1 rounds until next possible use.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2003)

Dalamar swings his sword of electricity to the vampire hoping to at least distract the vampire in its task of sucking Ash dry.
Melee touch attack with +5 bonus, damage d8 electricity


----------



## Kalanyr (May 25, 2003)

Filia moves backwards  20 ft and catches all four of the minions in the cone (damage 18, 5 rounds to reuse), two of the minions manage to jump out of the way of the burst (Saves: 28 and 18 vs DC 17 and each take 9 damage) the other two minions aren't nearly so lucky and each take 18 points of fire damage. The minions don't seem to be healing from the fire damage. 

Dalamar swings his sword at Alexandre and easily connects (Total Attack: 22, damage 5 points of electricity) causing Alexandre to twitch a bit but not having much more of an effect.

Ash continues to struggle against his captor attempting to get free Ash's  attempt is successful and he manages to escape the pin ( 24 vs 22). 

The minions charge at Filia again attempting to pummel her with their fists again but a single minion manages to connect  (10 points of damage) Total Attacks (14 24 18 15)

Alexandre manages  to pin  Ash again (22 vs 16 opposed grapple check) and drains more blood from the Forsaker (4 Con damage) (33 vs 16 opposed grapple check). 


Summary
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Ash 99/99 + Slowed + Con 17/24
Filia (Dragon Form) 65/88
Dalamar 6/32 hp 
Alexandre 29 damange, -5X healed.
Minion 1 18 fire damage
Minion 2  18 fre damage
Minion 3  9 fire damage
Minion 4  9 fire damage

OOC- You here Reaper ? Its been more than 4 days since you last posted.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 26, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *OOC- You here Reaper ? Its been more than 4 days since you last posted. *











*OOC:*


 yeah, i'm here, but i didn't post when i caught up on friday, because i really didn't know what to do/say.
I had Ash grab Alexandre because everything else I was having Ash do was utterly ineffective, so I thought if Ash (the closest thing to a front-liner we have) could grab him, than some of the others could lay a hurt on him, but that doesn't appear to be working.

You can't exactly escape a grapple/pin once it's begun (especially when *magically slowed*  ), and I wasn't expecting Alexandre to be that blazingly fast AND also be incredibly better at grappling than Ash's +11 grapple bonus, so I don't know what else to do other than feebly grapple and take CON damage.
CON is Ash's primary attribute and source of power, so he's not exactly feeling frisky right now.

I'm blanking on what he would say in-character right now, so he'll just: 







Ash continues to struggle, eyes all bulged-out and him yelling to wake the dead....


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2003)

Dalamar takes another swing at the vampire, an emotionless look on his face.


----------



## Deedlit (May 26, 2003)

Deedlit acts in the way an unconscious being would be expected to act.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 27, 2003)

Filia lets loose an all out attack at whatever minion happened to hit her last round.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 27, 2003)

Filia unleashes a raging whirlwind of destruction on the minion, unfortunately luck is not with the Dragon and she only manages to clip the minions unnaturally thick skin with the one claw that even comes close to it. 
(
Total Attacks:
Bite 14.
Claw 12 17.
Tail 15. 
OOC- Nothing above a 7 ouch.)

Ash again manages to wriggle out of Alexandre's pin (25 vs 21) but is prevented from further action by the slowness. 

Dalamar swings his electical blade at Alexandre again and only just connects (Total Attack: 10 (Be very grateful he's grappled and its a touch attack)) for 4 points of damage.  Which once again earns him little reaction. 

The minions around Filia unleash a barrage of blows at the Dragon (Total Attacks:  16 22 14 16.) and again only one manages to connect for 8 points of damage.

Alexandre attempts to restrain Ash again even as he visible heals from Dalamar's electrical attack and he succeeds (29 vs 19) and goes for the throat again (25 vs 19) and sucks out more blood siphoning out 2 Constitution. 

Summary
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Ash 92/92 + Slowed + Con 15/24
Filia (Dragon Form) 57/88
Dalamar 6/32 hp 
Alexandre 33 damange, -6X healed.
Minion 1 18 fire damage
Minion 2 18 fre damage
Minion 3 9 fire damage
Minion 4 9 fire damage


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2003)

"Why didn't I think of this before?"
Dalamar opens his hands to gather magical, consuming the electrical blade in the process. He then focuses the energy to take down the magical slowness on Ash.
You guessed it, Dispel Magic.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 27, 2003)

Filia roars in anger at her horrible luck and tries to claw, bite, wing, and tail her way to victory.

Full round attack again.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 29, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I'm in another quandry again - this battle is just not simplistic...  
The grappling rules have a pin 'disappear' each round, requiring Alexandre to re-apply the pin whether Ash escapes during his action or not.
So it is most beneficial for Ash to ready an action to escape the grapple once the pin 'disappears' at the beginning of Alexandre's turn.
However, if Ash has the Slow Dispelled, than that would change things, perhaps making it a better strategy to try 2 escapes during his turn.
BUT..... Ash is a Forsaker, who can't willingly (by the book) accept a Dispel Magic, since he has sworn off magic.
However, in my eyes, a Dispel Magic is removing magic from him, so only the most dogmatic of Forsakers would deny a Dispel Magic.
Then again, Ash is notoriously stupid and inflexible. 







Ash struggles to get the vampire off him, either on his turn or delaying a tad to best time his escape.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 30, 2003)

(Total Attacks:15 22 27 19 24 14 2 hits Damage= 7 - Damage Reduction ( 2 points of damage)+ 5- Damage Reduction (Reduced to 0))

Filia roards with fury and rips into one of the minions ripping into its undead flesh with a claw and a wing but inflicting little damage on the tough undead flesh and what little damage done heals almost instanteously (2 points fully healed).

Ash delays his action to see if anything beneficial happens. (OOC Digression: If you IC knew that Dalamar would be dispelling then I'd be docking your Forsaker abilities right now since the class wording IS absolute and waiting for a Dispel is seriously not "refuse any benefit from other's magic"!)

Dalamar easily dispels the slow spell on Ash. (Caster level check 33 Oh Dal you've lost 6 points from your dispels total so far)

Ash then wiggles out of Alexandre's grip (28 vs 15 Break Pin, 25 vs 17 Escape Grapple). (Ash's new Initiative = 11). 

The minions once more attack Filia attempting (Total Attacks: 12 8 21 15) only one manages to connect for 12 points of damage. 

Alexandre assessing his options gets to his feat (Move-equivalent action) and then partial charges Dalamar screaming in bloodlust his former cool demeanour now utterly lost and hits the mage with his fists for 11 damage (Total attack 29). Alexandre is now free of any visible woundings. 

Summary
Minion 1 18 fire damage
Minion 2 18 fre damage
Minion 3 9 fire damage
Minion 4 9 fire damage
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Filia (Dragon Form) 45/88
Dalamar -5/32 hp (unconscious, bleeding) 
Alexandre undamaged
Ash 92/92 + Con 15/24


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2003)

*OoC:* You want me to throw the stabilization or will you do it?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 30, 2003)

OOC- If you provide relevant rolls in your post I'll use your rolls otherwise I use mine. Pretty much how I've been doing this the whole time.


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2003)

*rolls a d10, aiming for 1* *rollrollroll* 7!
Darn, no stabilizing this round , but on another point, the Dispel Magic has been addressed here.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 31, 2003)

Filia continues to attack, worried that her friends are slowly dropping to Alexandre, but needing to get these minions off of her first.

Full round attack again.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 2, 2003)

OOC- Thanks Dal, hmm the maximised Dispel cheese isn't really that hot considering I can get a +69 Dispel for a 20th level caster using Elements of Magic.



Back In DM: Filia rips into the minions this time missing only with a single wing buffet and her tail slap. (30 26 24 18miss 27 15miss). Filia open's her mouth and closes it with a crunch on one of the more badly wounded minions arms (18 damage reduced to 13 by Damage Reduction), causing it to howl in agony.Following it up Filia claws the creature for 3 damage (8 reduced to 3 by DR), causing the creature to stagger backwards badly injured, Filia follows up with another claw strike that the creature shrugs off (Reduced to 0 by DR) and another wing slap that knocks the minion to the ground staggered (7 reduced to 2 by DR). 

Ash draws his shotgun and lets Alexandre have everything he's got, unfortunately although the 3 shots hit Alexandre they all bounce of his unnaturally tough skin. (Attacks: 20 22 17 All missed due to Natural Armour). 

Dalamar fails to stabilize. 

The minion Filia just downed struggles to its feat to carry on the fight, while the others attack the dragon again (Total Attacks: 16 12 15) however not a single blow is landed.

Alexandre gazes around and smirks and waves his hand singing arcane words as he again begins to blur with supernatural speed,  followed quickly by another song that seems to fortify his strength again. 

"Looks like you may be in a tad of trouble."


Summary
Minion 1 18 fire damage 18 physical damage, X healed.
Minion 2 18 fre damage
Minion 3 9 fire damage
Minion 4 9 fire damage
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Filia (Dragon Form) 45/88
Dalamar -5/32 hp (unconscious, bleeding) 
Alexandre undamaged
Ash 92/92 + Con 15/24


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 2, 2003)

Filia, giving a very dragon-like smile at her success last round, continues her attack

Once again, with feeling


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2003)

*rollrollroll* 6!
I don't have enough hitpoints for it to continue on the same vein. Now would be a good point to cue in Sollir's new char, don't you think?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2003)

"Ah how the mighty have fallen."  A shadowy figure mentions idly, a note of sarcasm in his voice, "The Mistress will be very disappointed in you, Alexandre, I mean, you stained the reputation of the tower...going berserk to a mere, mortal mage."  He accents the last three words for effect.

The priest sighs, "My, my, what shall we do with you?  I guess i'll just have to report you, won't I?  That is, unless you can catch me before I reach the Mistress-but I don't think you'll even be able to do that, with you losing your touch and everything."  He finishes off that last statement with seemingly uncontrolled laughter and unholy glee, before waiting for Alexandre's response.

-Xellos used Quickened Dim Door to get infront of the open door where the minions came in from, move equiv action to Bluff with a +22 modifier, and then a partial action readied to Dim Door back into the room where the minions came from if Alexander charges him-just out of the vampire's reach.

Assuming that works, the mysterious figure waves at Alexander, "Come on now, you have to be faster than that!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 5, 2003)

Seeing his efforts are likely futile against Alexandre, Ash takes the momentary repreive provided him by the removal of Alex's putrid magic and his Escape, and sets his sights on the remaining minions.

He blasts with his shotgun at the ones left, saying "Swallow this."


----------



## Deedlit (Jun 14, 2003)

Deedlit continues to lay on the ground, having been knocked out.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 5, 2003)

OOC- My apologies for the total lack of updates, I got caught in 2 weeks of exams and then I got a month and a half of holidays where I forgot my notes.

Alexandre turns to the shadow and grins a truly malicious grin.

"At least I didn't tell them that the Boss was female, you purple headed twit. "

Alexander then lashes towards the mysterious figure who vanishes reappaearing in the next room. (Charge triggers Readied Action)

Alexandar then moves into the room next door pursuing the annoyance before using his supernatural speed to suddenly break into a charge and swings his fist at the priest missing and almost tangling himself in his own limbs. (Attack- 1 + X - Automiss)

Meanwhile back in the room, Filia takes advange of the reprieve from Alexandre and bites down on at  the minion who just regained his feet (25-hit) dropping him again (15 reduced to 10 by DR), the minion promptly drops again. Filia's first claw attack misses the next minion (1-automiss), and her second attemp to scratch a minion with a claw fares little better (2+10-miss), Filia's left wing then crashes into another minion doing a small amount of damage to it (28-hit,8 reduced to 3 by Damage Reduction), Filia's other wing flails widely but misses (16) however Filia's tail then thumps into the minion causing significant damage despite its undead flesh. (26 (hit), 16 reduced to 11 by damage reduction). The minion only just managing to remain on its feet. It and its two still standing brethren launch a flurry of attacks (10,15,21) only one of them however manages to penetrate the dragons tough hide, with a mighty punch dealing 10 hitpoints of damage to the dragon.  

Ash lets loose on the minion who's struggling to stand unleashing a shotgun blast which hits the minion but bounces of its undead flesh (miss due to Natural Armor, 21), undeterred Ash lets off a second shot, this time cutting through the minions undead flesh  (Hit, 28), the minion seems badly wounded but manages to continue fighting (9 halved to 4, penetrates DR), Ash lets loose his last attack which flies wide of the mark (9). 


Summary
Minion 1 18 fire damage 28 physical damage, 2X healed. (Downed)
Minion 2 18 fre damage 18 physical damage, X healed
Minion 3 9 fire damage
Minion 4 9 fire damage
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Filia (Dragon Form) 35/88
Dalamar -6/32 hp (unconscious, bleeding) 
Alexandre undamaged
Ash 92/92 + Con 15/24
Shadowy Priest Undamaged


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 5, 2003)

Filia gives another draconic smile, feeling nice and warm inside from her success, and goes all out again.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 5, 2003)

Xellos smiles, stepping back into the shadows, his eyes closed and his face hosting a wide smile.  "Now, now, that's not polite."  He says while wagging his finger at Alexander-his form flashes with dark energy before he vanishes into the shadows, appearing infront of the stairs-his amused expression remaining.  

A staff appears seemingly out of the shadows as Xellos draws it, ready, "Are you really prepared to die again, Alexander?"

(5 ft. step back followed by Andavar's Anticipated Attack, then Quickened Dimensional Door, followed by a move equiv action to draw his quarterstaff)


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 5, 2003)

"Come on, Daddy doesn't need a new life..."
*rolls* 1!
"I did it! I stabilized!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 8, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Alexandar then moves into the room next door pursuing the annoyance before using his supernatural speed to suddenly break into a charge and swings his fist at the priest missing and almost tangling himself in his own limbs. (Attack- 1 + X - Automiss)*



Ash sees the retreating Alexandre (he stupidly thinks) and cries out ,"Go ahead and run, run home and cry to momma!

He'll blast away at the best, closest target.
(3 shotgun blasts hopefully within close range)


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 10, 2003)

As Xellos stands at the base of the stairs Alexandre smirks 

"I'm not going to die Trickster but you most certainly are. " 

 and charges forward insanely trying to smash the Trickster with his fists however Xellos show's uncanny insight, seeming to know where the blow would land (Rolled 30+2 (Charge) vs AC 35, Discharging Anticipated Attack), growling Alexandre continues his attacking flurry  (20 Hit ,18 Both Hit vs AC 15) landing 2 powerful slams with his fist on his foe (10 damage and 12 damage, dealing 22 subdual damage to Xellos.).

Back in the main room Filia agains launches into a whirwind of tooth (24), claw (18,16) and wing (26,30 (Confirmation 14-Fail)) and a tailslap (13). Filia bites down on the second minion (19 reduced to 14 by damage reduction), who immediately falls to the ground, unfortunately neither of her claws seem to find purchase on the 3rd minion but both wings crash into the undead creature (9 damaged reduced to 4 and 4 damaged reduced to 0), Filia's tail doesn't come close to hitting any of the minions. (As a reminder Filia's breath weapon is available again)

The first minion Filia down struggles to his feet again, while the second minion remains laying on the floor.  The remaining 2 minions throw their fists at the dragon (27-Threat,26-Confirmed,21-Hit), one of the minions gets in a truly nasty blow, crunching a rib, while the other manages to connect (32 damage total suffered), leaving the Dragon in a very bad way. 

Ash cranks up his shotgun and lets loose a shot at the minion who just climbed to his feet (28-Hit, 16 damage halved to 8, damage reduction bypassed) the hail of shrapnel hurtles into the dead flesh less effective than could be expected but still enough to knock the creature to the ground.   Ash lets loose his second and third shots at the most badly wounded minion still standing (20-miss, 23-hit) the first hail of shrapnel bounces of the minions unnaturally tough skin but the second catches the creature (15 damage, halved to 7, damage reduction bypassed) doing a reasonable amount of damage to it. 

Summary
Minion 1 18 fire damage 36 physical damage, 3X healed. (Downed)
Minion 2 18 fre damage 32 physical damage, 2X healed (Downed)
Minion 3 9 fire damage 11 Physical Damage X-1 healed
Minion 4 9 fire damage
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Filia (Dragon Form) 3/88
Dalamar -6/32 hp (unconscious) 
Alexandre undamaged
Ash 92/92 + Con 15/24
Xelloss 71/71, 22 Subdual Damage


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 10, 2003)

Filia in despiration to cook them before they drop her, unleashes her fire breath attempting to hit as many of the minions as possible.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Dalamar -6/32 hp (unconscious, bleeding)*



Minor nitpick, but I'm not bleeding anymore.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 17, 2003)

*whistle innocently* Where did you get the idea you were still bleeding */whiste innocently*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 17, 2003)

"Where did you get that notion?"  Xellos smirks as he takes a step back, his form being encapsulated by a vortex of shadow as he disappears then reappears at the top of the staircase.

Xellos smiles as he taps his staff on the ground.

(5 ft. step back, Quickened Dim Door to the top of the staircase, readying an action to Dim door behind the doorway in the room with the PCs if Alexander gets within 10' of me.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 17, 2003)

Even dim-witted Ash can see that his bullets aren't doing much against the minions, so he decides to get up close and personal.

On the move, Ash lightning-quick retrieves his chainsaw from its holster, and replaces the shotgun in a smooth, practiced motion (without twirl this time  ).
He sputters up his chainsaw with a jerk and charges in, wading into the minions with gas-powered fury.


----------



## Kalanyr (Aug 17, 2003)

Alexandre roars as he bounds up the stairs in pursuit of Xellos who vanished even as he arrives (move action). Turning around Alexandre takes a second to get his thoughts together and realizing what Xellos is probably up to he bounds down the stairs again (partial action) and part way across the room, before racing back into the original room (standard action). "Damn you priest, I have no idea why the Mistress puts up with you but I'm going to rip you to shreds!. You idiotic minions get away from that stupid dragon and rip that priest to pieces!"  

Filia breathes forth a torrent of flame cooking the two downed minions but still not quiet killing them, but it will clearly be a while before they get back up (11 fire damage each). The two still standing minions fair significantly better dodging the majority of the flame (5 damage each).  

The two standing minions despite being wounded  turn and charge the priest as their master has commanded, provoking an attack of opportunity from Filia, who swings her tail hitting the slamming the incautious vampire who nonetheless struggles onwards towards the priest (12 - 5  = 7 damage). The two minions charge the priest, one of them launching a mighty punch that only just misses the priest (14 vs AC 15),  while the other has better luck (22 vs AC 15) slamming the priest for 12 damage.

Ash then sheathes his shotgun and while running acrooss the room pulls out his chainsaw and slashes at a minion (27 Hit), slicing into the undead flesh for 14 damage. Causing the minion to drop to the ground with a thud.

Summary
Minion 1 29 fire damage 36 physical damage, 4X healed. (Downed)
Minion 2 29 fre damage 32 physical damage, 3X healed (Downed)
Minion 3 14 fire damage 32 Physical Damage 2X-1 healed (Downed)
Minion 4 14 fire damage
Deedlit 5/35hp (17 points of subdual damage)
Filia (Dragon Form) 3/88
Dalamar -6/32 hp (unconscious) 
Alexandre undamaged
Ash 92/92 + Con 15/24
Xelloss 71/71, 34-1 Subdual Damage


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 22, 2003)

Ash spins, whirling his chainsaw into any minion closeby - hopefully close enough to get more than one slice in it's dead flesh...


----------

